# Fazit: SWTOR



## Nuallan (8. Januar 2012)

Da ich vorhin ein Fazit im Swtor-Forum geschrieben habe möchte ich hier mal ein paar andere sehen. Ich weiß, das Spiel ist noch jung. Aber Tendenzen sind da..
Ich habe nen 50er und nen 30er Char (beide Republik), also schon einiges gesehen. Anfangs war ich wie fast alle begeistert, aber das hat sich mittlerweile gelegt.

*1. Grafik bzw. Engine: *

Sieht mittelmäßig aus. Gras taucht 10m vor mir auf. Grafikfehler (Lampen) seit der Beta, egal ob NVIDIA oder AMD.
Performance ist lächerlich, ein anderes Wort gibt es dafür nicht. Animationen sind von 1998-2000, wenn überhaupt. 
Die Engine war ein Griff ins Klo, und das wissen die Jungs von Bioware auch. Man sollte vorher halt mit mehr als 3 Rechnern testen.

Übrigens spielen alle seit der Beta nur noch mit mittleren Texturen, egal ob man "hoch" einstellt. Dazu gibts auch einen Thread mit mittlerweile 67 Seiten im US-Forum.

http://www.swtor.com/de/community/sh...d.php?t=140954

Keine Antwort von Bioware bis jetzt. Ich tippe das ist ein "Performance-Trick" seitens Bioware, weil sich so viele beschwert haben. Sehr einfallsreich.

*2. Planeten:*

Werden im laufe des Spiels immer langweiliger und öder. Tython hat mir noch gefallen, danach nur noch Alderaan. Die Instanzierung macht das ganze dann auch noch zum Singleplayergame. Ein MMO? Never ever.

*3. PvP:* 

Zu wenig. Unausgereift. Fehlerhaft. Laggs. Ruckeln.

*4. Raumschlachten:*

Als Kind habe ich Spiele auf dem Atari/Amiga gespielt, bei denen ich auch heute noch mit Sicherheit mehr Spaß hätte. Langweilig und Sinnlos. 

*5. Questdesign:*

Die Laufwege sind einfach krank. Auf Corellia hab ich gefühlte 90% meiner Zeit mit rumfahren (ruckelnd) verbracht. Ich kann mich noch an ein Haus auf Corellia erinnern, welches 4 Etagen hatte. 
Diese Etagen waren teilweise so verwinkelt, dass ich Lachkrämpfe bekommen hab. Natürlich standen alle 2m Mobs. Bestimmt 100 in dem Haus (Nebenquest).
Das war für mich der Punkt an dem ich die Entwickler nur noch als armseelig bezeichnen kann. 
Ich kann mich in 50 leveln vielleicht an 2-3 Quests erinnern, welche mal was anderes als "töte X" oder "sammle X" verlangt haben. Das ist einfach zuwenig. Langweilig. Punkt.

*6. Potenzial:*

Sie haben sich schon ne Menge einfallen lassen. Man hat einen Char + Raumschiff zu equippen, dazu bis zu 6 Gefährten die vollständig equippt werden wollen.
Die Gefährten wollen natürlich auch alle die volle Zuneigung, und mit dem Vermächtnis wird man wohl zum twinken animiert. Berufe und "Raumschlachten" kommen noch dazu.
Es wurde alles getan um den Spieler so lange wie möglich bei der Stange zu halten. Alles, bis auf ein gutes Spiel drum herum zu gestalten 
Ist übrigens nicht das erste Mal, dass EA (ja ich weiß, ist nur Publisher) sowas passiert. Das alles erinnert mich seeeehr stark an Hellgate London.

*Fazit:*

50€ für ein Spiel, welches so unfertig auf den Markt geschmissen wird, sind dreist. Von Bioware hätte ich sowas nie erwartet. Für EA ist das ganze leider normal.
Am Ende bleibt nur die Ernüchterung, dass 300 Millionen Dollar (hatte mal gelesen soviel steckt bis jetzt im Spiel) nicht ausreichen um WoW (spiele ich nicht mehr) zu schlagen. Nicht mal annähernd.

Abo ist gekündigt. Nächster bitte


----------



## michelthemaster (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Wart einfach auf Diablo 3, das wird deinen Suchtrieb schon befriedigen können  Ich machs genauso ^^

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Joho (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Dem thread Verfasser kann man nur zustimmen. Die sehr veraltete grafik-engine werden die nicht mehr viel verbessern können aber damit werden noch viele Leben können. Das ganze gameplay drumherrum ist noch wesentlich unausgegorener. Ein weiterer Tiefpunkt in der mmorpg Geschichte.
Alles andere wurde schon in diversen Foren berichtet, leider wollen die ganzen Fanboys es nur noch nicht wahr haben.


----------



## red089 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

leuft bei euch das spiel auch von der performance nicht gut? Ich mein dafür das es so Sorry aber nicht besonders geil aussieht, leuft das spiel vergleichsweiße schlecht finde ich.

Das stört mich am meisten, das pvp is auch net besonders. Mhh ich habe mein Abo auch gekündigt erstmal, obwohl ich des spiel eigentlich schon geil fand, aber nach einen Monat is die luft für mich erstmal raus


----------



## Oromus (9. Januar 2012)

Mmmh bei allen Punkten kann ich mehr oder weniger zustimmen.

Klar kann man jetzt sagen die sollten es besser wissen als damals Blizzard, aber ist Bioware nicht neu auf dem Gebiet MMO?

Auch diese Leute müssen lernen.

Also ich kann familienbedingt nur selten spielen und ich habe bisher einen einzigen Charakter auf Level 34 und bin immer noch begeistert. 

Natürlich haben die HardCore Zocker nach nur einem Monat alles gesehen. Das war Bioware hoffentlich bewusst, denn sonst ist es echt peinlich.....


----------



## Robonator (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Empfinde ebenso, war nur lange nicht soweit gekommen wie du  Manche Leute wollen all das negative an diesem Spiel leideri mmer noch nicht einsehen z.B. Freunde von mir :/  
Mir bleibt nur noch das Hoffnungsvolle warten auf Tera Online


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

tja, nicht jedes spiel ist für jeden menschen geeignet und manche  sollten doch einfach bei wow oder falls das zu anspruchsvoll ist bei  farmville bleiben 
klar gibts divers ecken und probleme und auch bugs etc... optionen die  seit der beta verschwunden sind sind auch lächerlich aber ansonsten kann  das game bis jetzt auch auf lvl 50 durchaus noch überzeugen und so  langsam verschwinden auch die fiesesten bugs in den hard flashpoints und  im endgame, wobei ich zum glück eh keinen schweren bug hatte 
mein beileid an alle die das spiel nicht überzeugen konnte oder die so schwerwiegende bugs hatten das sie aufgegeben haben 

1. Grafik und Engine
ok, nicht die schönste habs getweakt und erzwinge diverse sachen per  treiber und nvidia inspector, trotzdem der einzige Punkt in der kritik  der wirklich Hand und Fuß hat  ....

2. Planeten
Tython kenn ich nicht und Alderaan hab ich bis auf klassenquest komplett  übersprungen aber Hoth ist zu leer, Tatooine zu viel Sand, auf Voss zu  viel Grassland, ka mir gefällts und die Planeten unterschieden sich  durchaus signifikant voneinander, angefangen bei der Vegetation (hey,  grüne Pixel, das ist ne pflanze, hey anderer Planet, hmm, die Pflanze  hat ja grüne Pixel ochnoe, immer diese wiederholungen) über den Himmel  farbgebung etc... ich habe mich auf jedem Planeten gefühlt wie auch  einem anderen Planeten, keine Ahnung eintönig fand ich des nicht.

Wenn es auf dem Server ganze 5 Leute in deinem Lvl berreich gibt, kein  wunder das kein mmo feeling aufkommt ... dazu sind die späteren Planeten  einfach zu groß, es ist ja immer noch schwer für 40+ schnell ne ini zu  finden, von Hard FP mal ganz abgesehen, ich hab knapp 12 Tage bis 50  gebraucht, dann zu demn 50 links von mir geschaut, dann zu dem rechts  von mir, dann haben wir 3 kollektiv die schultern gezuckt und gewartet  bis andere leute 50 wurden 
Kein vergleich zu Dromund Kaas wo man mit 500 lvl 14 imperialen durch  die gegend rennt, ich bin schon froh wenn mehr als 10 leute auf Belsavis  die dailys machen 

3. PvP
Hab bisher nur die Weekly PvP sachen gemacht und war einmal bei  Huttenball drinne, lief hab aber nicht auf einzelheiten geachtet, bin eh  nicht so der PvP Typ.

4. Raumschlachten
Rebell assault abklatsch, ich hab damit keine Probleme aber manchen ist  es lieber wenn alles im 0815 WoW stil abläuft und es keine Minigames zur  auflockerung Gibt, Raumschlachten sind Optional und keinerlei Zwang  zwingt dich dazu diese zu erledigen.5. Questdesign
90% der Kille x von y Quests Sind Bonusziele die man erst nach erlegen  eines Mobs aus dem gebiet bekommt, zum Teil sind diese Mehrstufig, Töte  x, dann zerstöre 5 Kisten und zum schluss töte den Anführer. Da solche  Bonusziele zu fast jeder Mission aufpoppen kann es dem unbedarften  durchklicker natürlich so vorkommen als gäbe es nur Killmissionen ...
Das Lvl design und der Aufbau ist halt einem mmo geschuldet, jeder regt  sich auf wenn er als einziger in seinem lvl berreich durch ein  bestimmtes gebäude durch muss welches voller mobs ist, die selben leute  schreien dann aber auch wenn sie mit 200 leuten durch das gebiet müssen  das sie keine Questmobs/Items mehr abbekommen ...

6. Langzeitmotivation
Motiviert mich mehr als WoW die letzen Jahre, welches ich hauptsächlich  nur noch wegen der gilde zocke, die motiviert mich da, bei SW das Spiel  ansonsten in 1-2 Monaten und in nem halben Jahr mal wieder Schauen, aber  nach nichtmal 1 monat von langzeitmotivation zu schreiben ist einfach  nur lächerlich 


Fazit:
Für mich ist aktuell der stand das hardmodes endlich mal wieder als  hardmode bezeichnet werden kann und es eines der besten Spiele 2011 ist,  welches ich auf jeden fall noch ein paar Monate Spielen werde. Falls  nicht sogar um einiges länger was aber nicht zuletzt auch an Bioware  liegt, die haben auf jeden fall knapp einem monat nach headstart noch  diverse baustellen offen an denen sich etwas tun muss auch wenn ingame  und das auftreten von schweren problemen so langsam besser wird


----------



## plaGGy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

hab zwar noch nicht soviel gespielt, aber kann mal ein 1. Fazit abgeben:

1.Grafik: Naja, nicht das beste, mich stört atm aber nur, das die Texturen etwas schwammig sind, wenn keine Filmsequenz da ist, und das meine Haare so komisch buggen, wenn ich springe... undi ch springe oft :Ugly:
Was einige hier erwarten, versteh ich nicht. Vll ne BF3 Grafik? Da die Performance nicht gut ist, das stimmt allerdings, jedoch nur an einigen Punkte krachen die FPS wirklich man in den Keller bei mir. Das ist aber bei vielen SPielen so (also auch bei vielen Alten, wie WoW oder Gothic, ka warum)
Denke mal sie wird noch etwa besser werden.

2.Planeten: Naja, auf den 4 die ich nun kenne, war es doch schon abwechslungsreich. Mal sehen wies weitergeht, denke mal es wird voller, wenn die Leute auch weiter im Lvl kommen, aber das kann ich atm nur predicten, war aber in WoW nicht anders, iwann waren die Gebiete halt abgefarmt und es war leer, bis auf die Sammler und einige Twinks.

3. PvP, wird geschaut wenn ich weiter im LVL bin, die ersten Schlachten waren recht lustig.

4. Raumschlachte, ein netter Bonus, ich mach sie gerne mal als Ablenkung, vll gibts noch einiges an Potential, aber besser als nichts ist es halt schon!
5. Quest design: Was erwartet man hier bitte schön? Ich will mal anstatt nur immer wieder Kritik auch mal konstruktive Vorschläge hören. Die Quests sind im Rahmen eines jeden RPG, ob nun Gothic 1234, oder TES 345 oder Dragon Age O/A/2.

Es läuft halt auf töten und bringen hinaus. Das einzige RPG was es wirklich mal "etwas" anders gemacht hat (bzw was ich gespielt habe) war Witcher, wo mehr Entscheidungen und Denksportquests waren, unter anderem die geniale Mord-Untersuchung im 2. Witcher 1-Kapitel!
Sonst kann man jedes RPG daraufhin beschränken, bei einem vll besser als bei einem anderen verpackt, so hart das nun klingen mag, alles ander ist ignorant. Und in einem MMo ist es eben meistens am schlechtesten Verpackt, das liegt aber am Prinzip des Spiels, nicht am Entwickler.
Dazu kommt nun die gute Sprachausgabe und endlich auch mal einige Missionen wo man sich entscheiden kann, was man tut, bzw wo man eventuell auch den Questverlauf im Kopf behält. Das hat WoW erst mit Cata geschafft. Das die Bonusmissionen auftauchen, ist halt schon gut, weil es free-xp ist, die man sich vor allem im Anfangs-WoW dumm erfarmen musste. (Jaja, WoW-Vergleiche sucken, und dennoch ist es eben schon der große Vergleichspartner).
Das Gebiete groß und voller Mobs sind: Hast du mal Cata zum Release gespielt? Im ersten Monat konnte man nur bedingt leveln auf den großen Servern, weil einfach alles so hart überfarmt war. Named-Mobs für Quests waren idR von 8 bis um 23 Uhr dauertot. Dann lieber alleine .

6. Langzeitmotivation: Wie soll man das nach 21 Tagen beurteilen . Dem einen gefällst, dem andere nicht. Wie bei jedem Spiel.
Soll ich dir sagen was Langzeitmotivation ist: Starcraft 1 Broodwar, Diablo 2, Warcraft 3, League of Legends. Wenn man ein Spiel seit nunmehr 10+, 6+, 2+ jahren spielt.... das ist Langzeitmotivation.

Zum Fazit: Ich werde meinen Schmuggler wohl durchspielen, also die Klassenquests mal mindestens.
Dann vermutlich auch nochmal einen Imperialen.
Da ich derzeit ca 1 lvl am Tag machen, mit meinem Bruder zusammen, wird es wohl noch ne Weile dauer bis ich soweit vin. Das 1. Abo sollte also durchlaufen, wenn die Qualität nicht stark abnimmt.
Wie dann weitergeht, ob mit Raids, oder PvP wird sich später entscheiden.

Edit: Das es so früh rauskam ist, wie so oft, EAs Schuld, Weihnachstgeschäft und soweiter. Wir kennen es ja inzwischen, sich drüber aufregen hat wenig Sinn, entweder boyottieren oder damit leben. Aber ich kenne Bioware als eine Schmiede, die idR wenig bis keine Bugs in den Games hat und richtig harte meist schnell behebt, also hoffe ich hier auf gute Flicken!
Edit2:
Den Vergleich zu hellgate würde ich nun doch nicht ziehen, das war einfach nur schlecht. SChnell durch, nicht wirklich abwechselung (von der dunklen Gasse in die dunkle U-Bahn, in die dunkle Hölle, so kam es mir vor). Dazu war nach Max-Lvl einfach schluss. So schlecht würde ich SWTor nun auch wenn ich nicht überzeugt wäre nicht einschätzen, HG:L war einfach nur der große Griff ins Klo


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Bzgl. Lags und Ruckeln im PvP:
Da hat nichts mit dem PvP an sich zu tun, sondern eher wohl mit deiner Kiste.
Wo viele Menschen aufeinandertreffen gibt es nun mal viel zu arbeiten für den PC und da kommen viele halt an ihre Grenzen.
Sieht man auch im Forum.
Die meisten Leute, die sich beschweren, das es im PvP ruckelt sind  entweder die, die einen AMD drin haben oder eben einen C2D / C2Q.
Die, die sich dann melden und sagen "Läuft alles wunderbar" haben  entweder n Sandy oder n alten i5 /i7. 
Selbes Phänomen gabs auch bei RIFT - da war ich ebenfalls davon betroffen, weil ich zu der Zeit noch nen BE 965 drin hatte und die FPS beim PvP teilweise in den einstelligen Bereich runter sind.

Mitm i5 ist PvP auf max. bei mir flüssig wie Olle. Bei meiner Frau hats auf nem uralt C2D und max. Settings auch geruckelt. Neuen i5 besorgt, GraKa (GTX 460) dringelassen - und siehe da, läuft ebenfalls flüssig.
Von daher.

Das ist wenn dann ein 'Problem' der Engine, nicht der PvPs an sich.
16er Operations werden dann bei dir ebenso ruckeln.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> tja, nicht jedes spiel ist für jeden menschen geeignet und manche  sollten doch einfach bei wow oder falls das zu anspruchsvoll ist bei  farmville bleiben



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das ich nach diesem Schwachsinn den Rest deines Textes lese?



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wie soll man das nach 21 Tagen beurteilen .



Langzeitmotivation war vielleicht das falsche Wort. Ausserdem hab ich Anfangs geschrieben: "Ich weiß, das Spiel ist noch jung. Aber Tendenzen sind da..".



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Da hat nichts mit dem PvP an sich zu tun, sondern eher wohl mit deiner Kiste.



Jein. Es sind wirklich mehr Leute mit AMD betroffen, aber auch viele Leute mit nem i5/i7. Klar ist meine CPU schon älter, aber sie reicht für jedes aktuelle Spiel auf max. Details mit meiner Graka. 
Der Phenom II ist absolut keine Krücke (atm 4 x 3,6 Ghz), und ich frage mich was Swtor und Rift (nie gespielt) so besonders machen damit ich meine immer noch sehr schnelle CPU deswegen aus dem Fenster werfen soll.

Man munkelt das ganze liegt am schlecht optimierten Netcode. Es entsteht zu viel Rechenlast bei vielen Spielern auf einem Haufen und ne schwächere CPU (AMD) bricht dann natürlich eher ein als ne stärkere.
Laut den Anforderungen des Spiels sollte ich auf Max. Details ruckelfrei spielen können, und das ist nun mal nicht so. Dann sollen sie halt schreiben: "Unter i5 läufts nicht."
Das das für ein MMO mit großer Zielgruppe natürlich absolut tödlich ist wird doch keiner bestreiten, oder?

Bioware hat das Problem auch schon vor Wochen bestätigt, sie "arbeiten dran". Und nein, ich suchs jetzt nicht raus  Es war einer der 23749435802 Performance-Threads..

Aktuell haben sie diese lustige Aussage gemacht: 



> Wie bereits in diesem Thread und an anderer Stelle gesagt, ist uns Euer Anliegen durchaus bewusst und wir arbeiten auch daran, eine Lösung für dieses Problem zu finden, von dem einige Spieler betroffen sind.
> Wir können Euch nur erneut um Eure Geduld bitten, während wir, auch in Zusammenarbeit mit den Grafikkartenherstellern, an einer fortwährenden Verbesserung des Spielerlebnis arbeiten.
> Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.



Also wenn eine HD6950/2GB nicht ausreicht um das Spiel selbst auf minimalen Settings flüssig zu spielen.. Dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ich war auch schockiert, als RIFT auf meinem damals neuen AMD ruckelte .. im Forum gelesen und gelesen und gelesen .. und tjoa, dann wusste ich, das ich nicht alleine bin, zum Glück.
Ich hatte als  die Möglichkeit entweder weiter zu ruckeln oder umzusatteln .. also hab ich umgesattelt, da ich mich beim zocken  jedesmal geisitig über die AMD-Krücke beschwert habe ^^
Bei World of Tanks hatte ich btw. ähnliches, wenn auch nicht ganz so schlimm.

Aber ja, liegt wohl wirklich am Netcode, der Engine oder sonst was.
Ich müsste nochmal WoW auskramen und gucken, obs da auch so ist, vlt. ists ja eine MMO-Krankheit? 

Und um ehrlich zu sein - ich denke nicht, dass sich an dem Problem wirklich was ändern wird.
Ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt, das Probleme bei großen Spielermengen gibt..

Naja, mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das ich nach diesem Schwachsinn den Rest deines Textes lese?


 
was ich glaube ist mir einerlei da passieren komische sachen zwischen meinen ohren ... aber das du dich aber direkt davon angesprochen fühlst obwohl es zu dem zeitpunkt noch alg. gemeint war, denke ich mal es trift zu ...
fakt ist das du nach x tagen spielzeit, ka wann es bei dir losging ein derart absolut oberflächliches fazit zu dem spiel loslässt welches entweder impliziert das du dich nur zum teil mit dem spiel und der matierie mmo beschäftigt hast, entweder weil es einfach zu komplex war (zurück zu farmville und konsorten) oder aber so von einem anderen mmo dermaßen eingenommen bist das alles andere unzulänglich ist 

warum ich so denke steht im rest des textes, danke fürs bestätigen meiner vorurteile


----------



## Mayday1980 (10. Januar 2012)

Ist das spiel den was fuer einen kompletten mmo-neuling was? Spiele mit dem gedanken mir das auch zu holen aber fuer nzr zum schauen ist mir das zu teuer. Wobei mich star wars schon begeistert


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

also ich würde es empfehlen!
als mmo neuling nicht besser/schlechter als andere titel, jenachdem wie du neu bei mmo bezeichnest würde ich aber ersteinmal mit einem free to play titel (flyff/hdro/aion(soll kommen)/ ...), testaccount bei kostenpflichtigen spielen (z.b. wow) anlegen,  schauen ob mmo games etwas für dich sind vom konzept her und vom zeitaufwand...
auch gibt es dort unterschiede bei den settings, der umsetzung, dem spielziel etc...

als star wars fan kann man bei swtor aber ersteinmal recht wenig falsch machen und grade in den nächsten wochen und monaten ist eigentlich viel von swtor zu erwarten, nächstes jahr im januar dann nen fazit welches man dann auch endlich mal als fazit anerkennen darf


----------



## Hyper1on (11. Januar 2012)

1. Grafik und Geruckle

BW hat mehrfach bestaetigt, dass es da im Engine einen Fehler gibt, der zu Performanceeinbruechen fuehrt besonders wenn viele Leute auf einem Haufen sind. Die HiRes Texturen stehen ebenfalls auf BWs ToDo.

Man schaue sich nur mal Screenshots aus den fruehen Betazeiten an, der Engine hat sich dazu stark verbessert.

Nen State of the Art Engine macht in nem MMO dazu auch keinen Sinn, da man als Entwickler damit die Zahl der Spieler zustark einschraenkt.

2. PvP

Nix Neues, aber auch nicht schlechter als in anderen Genrevertretern. Ilum als Open PvP Gebiet hat Potenzial und die Kriegsgebiete haben durchaus ihren Reiz. Mit den angekuendigten Aenderungen wie wie beispielsweise 50er Kriegsgebiet und Gilden PvP seh ich da einiges gutes kommen.

3. Planeten

Ich finde die Planeten sehr abwechslungsreich. Vergleich doch mal Hutta, mit seinen Suempfen und der ganzen Vegetation mit beispielsweise Nar Shaddar oder Hoth. Klar is Hoth karg und leer, es ist nunmal aber nen Eisplanet der weniger gut bewohnbar ist. In den meisten faellen gibts in den Questgebieten auch immer nen Gleiterposten, so das man recht schnell von A nach B kommt. Die Wege werden erst ab dem Level laenger ab dem man normalerweise seinen Gleiter hat.

4. Langzeitmotivation

Nach nichtmal einem Monat ueber Langzeitmotivation zu sprechen ist muessig.
Kaum einer hat die FPs und OPs komplett gesehen, noch dazu kommt.noch im Januar der erste Contentpatch.

Dann gibts da noch die Suche nach den Datacrons, die Gefaehrtenquests und einiges mehr.

Mir persoenlich macht das Spiel bisher sehr viel Spass und das bleibt sicher auch noch ne Weile so.


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Das Spiel macht Spaß, keine Frage - aber auch nur, wenn man über die ganzen Bugs hinwegsieht :>

Das fängt bei verbuggten Operations-Bossen an (Hardmode-Bosse haben z.b. nur mehr HP als auf normal, sonst nichts oder despawnen einfach), geht über Green Walls of Anoying Doom (Wer Rep. spielt und auf Balmorra war, weiß was ich meine), hin zu verschwundener Post (aya ...) bis zu den Spiegelklassen die keine sind - was mich persönlich am meisten stört.
So hat z.b. die Blendgaranate vom Agent 30sec weniger CD als der selbe Skill vom Schmuggler, Der AE-Slow vom Sith-Warrior hält 50% länger als der vom Jedi Knight oder der Stun vom Sith Inquisitor ist instant, der selbe Skill vom Jedi Consular nicht ... tolle Wurst.

Die Ausrede "Das Game ist noch neu" zieht da schon lange nicht mehr.
Naja ..warten wir mal ab ...


----------



## plaGGy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Mayday1980 schrieb:


> Ist das spiel den was fuer einen kompletten mmo-neuling was? Spiele mit dem gedanken mir das auch zu holen aber fuer nzr zum schauen ist mir das zu teuer. Wobei mich star wars schon begeistert


 
Wenn du dich mit dem Genre eines MMOs anfreuden kannst, würde ich es derzeit als guten Einstieg in die Abonement-MMOs bezeichnen. Du bist nicht direkt auf Gruppen angewiesen, hast helfenden Begleiter, die dir auch in den Berufen beistehen und gut durchstrukturierte Quests.

Auf jedenfall besser als WoW komplett neu anzufangen finde ich, dafür ist das Spiel inzwischen zu komplexe und auch zu groß, die ganzen Patches usw dauern ewig, einarbeiten ist schwer, viele Leute twinken nur und sind nicht auf "dich" angewiesen, das Gruppenspiel leidet damit sehr. Kleinere "Feierabend"-Gilden sind rar geworden. Jedenfalls war so mein Stand von Ende Juli.
Und als StarWars Fan würde ich TOR auf jedenfall den Vorzug geben. Das Flair kann dann doch niemand dem Spiel absprechen, Originalsounds usw 4tw 

Wie gesagt, wenn du einen Freund hast, der es hat, dann spiel es ne Weile bei ihm an. Im Grunde reichen da 4-5 Stunden, ob am Stück oder nicht. Da siehst du idR genug bis lvl 8-10 um dir einen Eindruck zu verschaffen, ob du mit einem MMO warm werden kannst, oder eben nicht.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 11.01.2012 um 10:59 ----------




Bambusbar schrieb:


> Aber ja, liegt wohl wirklich am Netcode, der Engine oder sonst was.
> Ich müsste nochmal WoW auskramen und gucken, obs da auch so ist, vlt. ists ja eine MMO-Krankheit?
> 
> Und um ehrlich zu sein - ich denke nicht, dass sich an dem Problem wirklich was ändern wird.
> ...


 
WoW hatte und hat damit immer noch probs.
Ich spielte das idR auf 60 im Vsync, durchgehend zu 95% aber bei 2-3 Stellen im SPiel Einbrüche auf einstellige FPS, wenn ich auf bestimmte Wände, oder Bodeneffekte geschaut habe. Und zwar in 5er Inis, oder beim Questen.
in 25er Raids mit Mass Adds und Mass Effect(s) dagegen weiterhin stumpf die 60 fps gehalten.


----------



## Sigi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Wart einfach auf Diablo 3, das wird deinen Suchtrieb schon befriedigen können  Ich machs genauso ^^
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha


 
Jaja, Diablo3 wird super. dadurch kommts auch ned raus. Seid der Beta müssen sie alles umbaun, weils von den Beta testern absolut zerrissen wird. 

Weiters: Mobs Tot klicken? Kein Skill System? Spitze, super game


----------



## riotmilch (13. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Gras hat er wirllich recht.
Und nur für den einen Beitrag haste dich angemeldet?
Deine rosarote Brille kommt mir bekannt vor. In einem anderen Forum ist auch so ein Fanboy.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ich finds interessant, das man ne halbwegs anständige Diskussion führt und dann irgendwann immer ein Hater/Fanboy ankommen muss und direkt mal die Niveau-Keule schwingt und so voll  auf die Kacke hat.

Ich meine - wer nimmt denn den Post von Herbert bei so ner Ausdrucksweise  ernst?
Auch wenn wahre Dinge drinstecken ...


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Beleidigungen gehören hier nicht ins Forum. Entsprechende Beiträge (und auch die Zitate) wurden entfernt.


----------



## gen-X (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Hier meine Erfahrungen nach ca. 200std /played.
*
*
*1.     *1. *Grafik bzw. Engine: *
Der Anspruch von SW:TOR war niemals, ein Spiel für Grafikfreaks zu werden. Es sollte in erster Linie ein gewisses „Star Wars Flair“ verbreiten und ich glaube, dass das durchaus gelungen ist. Zumindest kann ich mich absolut damit abfinden und bin deswegen keinesfalls betrübt. Mein System ist mittlerweile 2 Jahre alt und bis auf eine RAM-Aufstockung auf 8GB hat es seitdem keine Update gegeben. Ich spiele SW:TOR mit den seit gestern möglichen Max Einstellungen inkl. AA/AF Bloom etc. auf vollen Einstellungen. Lediglich die Schatteneinstellungen sind aus, da es da mit ATI Karten derzeit Performance Probleme gibt. Dafür von mir aus einen Punkt Abzug. Ansonsten war der 8er RAID gestern absolut kein Problem und ich hatte bei Boss Fights durchgehend 35-50 FPS.

*2. Planeten:*
Es sind viele wichtige Planeten aus der Star Wars Saga dabei, sowohl die schönen (zB Alderaan), wie auch die hässlichen (zB Tatooine). Dass die Optik eines kargen Wüstenplaneten nicht jedem gefällt, ist schon klar. Aber soll man das bemängeln, obwohl es zur Story gehört? Ich denke nicht.

*3. PvP:* 
Die Performance ist definitiv zu verbessern, da bin ich mit den meisten einer Meinung. Die Grundidee hinter Huttenball (ähnlich CTF) finde ich aber abwechslungsreich und das ein BG mit dem Prinzip von Voidstar und Bürgerkrieg (Domination) dabei sein muss, ist denke ich durchaus legitim. Diese Multiplayermatches haben sich in vielen anderen Spielen bereits bewährt. Außerdem ist das Belohnungssystem neben einigen kleinen Bugs/Exploits für meine Begriffe gut gelungen, hier möchte ich aber Anmerken, dass mein Schwerpunkt eher auf dem PvE-Content liegt.

*4. Raumschlachten:*
  Zum Leveln gut, wie etwas bessere Minigames mit guten Belohnungen. Seit ich LVL50 erreicht habe, hab ich keine Einzige Schlacht mehr geschlagen. Da fehlt mir die Attraktivität. Verbesserungspotenzial vorhanden.

*5. Questdesign:*
Neben dem üblichen „Töte 10 Davon“ oder „Sammle 5 davon“ sind die vertonten Dialoge absolut Top und allein deswegen lohnt es sich schon, verschiedene Klassen auf LVL 50 zu spielen. Die Story meines Kopfgeldjägers hat mir massig viel Spaß gemacht und ich kann jedem diese Klasse nur ans Herzen legen. Ansonsten lässt der Abwechslungsreichtum allerdings mehr oder weniger zu Wünschen übrig.

*6. Potenzial:*
Hier hätte man auch als Überschrift „Ist es der WoW-Killer?“ wählen können. Ich bleibe aber mal bei dem Begriff Potenzial: Ja, es hat sehr viel Potenzial. Der WoW-Killer ist es nicht. Es wird nach meiner Auffassung auch keinen geben, wenn Blizzard die Server nicht abschalten wird. Viel eher ist die Frage doch, ob ein MMO erfolgreich neben WoW existieren kann. Diese Frage würde ich in Bezug auf SW:TOR mit einem „Ja, aber…“ beantworten. Ja, aber es müssen noch sehr viele Bugs gefixt werden. Vor allem im Endcontent. Außerdem sollte die Performance im PvP verbessert werden und es sollte nach dem abgelaufenen Testmonat eine Art Servermerging oder Transfer auf einen anderen Server gewährt werden. Aber der Support an sich ist seitens BioWare (bis auf die teilweise schon freche Bearbeitungszeit bei tickets von derzeit 5 Tagen+) hervorragend. Wöchentlich gibt es Patches, das erste Content Update gabs beriets nach einem Monat, das zweite kommt im März und die Pläne dafür reichen weit bis in 2013 rein.
  [FONT=&quot]
*Fazit:*
Der Anfang ist BioWare gelungen. Jetzt müssen sie schnell zeigen, dass sie auf die Bedürfnisse der Community eingehen und die Bugs beseitigen. Wenn dann noch praktisch Quartalsmäßig Contentupdates rauskommen, sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund, der einer Co-Existenz neben WoW im Wege stehen würde.[/FONT]


----------



## ccc (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Hi Leute, es hat Spass gemacht eure Meinungen zu lesen und drum möcht ich auch gerne was dazu beitragen 

1. Questdesign: 
Am Anfang ganz nett, aber ich gebs zu, nach ein paar  Stunden klickte ich mich einfach nur mehr durch. Bis auf die  Klassenquests und einigen wenigen Ausnahmen fehlt es allen sowieso an  Dramatik und irgendwie fühlt es sich nach verschwendeter Zeit an alles  genau durchzukauen. Die Heldenquests fand ich anfangs für eine gute  Idee, aber habe dann diese einfach durch die Bank ausgelassen, da es  einfach so ewig lang dauert bis alle Gruppenmitglieder mal am Ort des  Geschehens antanzen. (ausser man spielt mit Bekannten, sitzt bestenfalls gleich im TS)

Besser sind da die Flashpoints welche man gleich über die Flotte  betreten kann, aber auch die verlieren nach einmaligen Durchspielen für  mich den Reiz, aber das ist nun wirklich eine rein subjektive  Einschätzung, das wird für euch vllt anders sein.

2. PvP: Mittlerweile auf 50 angekommen bin ich dabei meinen Charakter  vollends lila auszustatten und wie so oft gehts nur im Farmerei (Pve  genauso). Gut, dass sie jetzt 50er und -49er getrennt haben, das war ja  mehr als unfair, aber wahrscheinlich notwendig. Die Schlachtfelder sind  nett, aber das Belohnungssystem fühlt sich komisch an. Die persönlichen  Wertungen irritieren mich, ich ertappe mich jedesmal, wie ich direkt  geziehlt Medaillen abfarme, (also 75k Heal, 75k Dmg, 3k fürs Deffen  etc). 
Weiters muss man, um an die epischen Belohnungen zu kommen ja diese  Überraschungseier sammeln, was viele, wie ich mitbekommen habe, auch  sehr auf den Wecker geht. 

Open PvP ist mehr oder weniger nicht vorhanden bis tot. Ilum ist eine  einzige Baustelle und wird durch Patches bearbeitet. Das erste Mal, dass  ich in einem normalen Questgebiet einen feindlichen Spieler getroffen  habe war mit lvl 28. Danach war lange Zeit Ruhe und erst zig Level  später auf Hoth und Voss kam es vereinzelt zu Scharmützeln. Schade,  diese Begnungen machten am meisten Spass. 

Fazit: 
Ich wünsche ja BioWare viel Erfolg und man sieht auch, dass sehr viel  Arbeit in dem Spiel steckt, aber mittlerweile hat sich die Gaudi gelegt  und der Kaugummi verliert an Geschmack. Ich hoffe sie haben das ganze so  geplant, dass sie was Elementares nachlegen können, zum Beispiel  irgendein schöneres PvP-System, Serverevents usw. damit es nicht  ausstirbt und das geht ja bekanntlich sehr schnell.


----------



## Maurius (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Also Ich spiele nun seit dem 20.12.11 Swotor und muß sagen echt gut gemacht, sicherlich hier und da ein paar kleine Bug´s abber eigentlich läuft alles ohne Probleme bei mir. Was ich nicht verstehen kann sind die ganzen Kinners die hier nur am nörgeln sind! Grafik ist *******, system abstürze und dann immer diese vergleiche mit WOW. Mench Jungs WOW habe ich selbst 6 Jahre gezockt und wie war es da am Anfang? Ahso stimmt das wist ihr ja nicht. Genau das Spiel hatte auch seine Macken und Bugs, gerade in Classic. Ich finde hier wird immer Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, SWOTOR ist grad mal ein paar Tage ON, gebt den Entwicklern doch eine Chance. Und die Grafik kann mit WOW doch gut mithalten. Will doch Bioware auch nur wie Blizz das das Game auf so viele Rechnern wie möglich läuft. Nicht jeder Hat einen Power Rechner. Auserdem finde Ich es richtig gut gemacht wie Bioware mit den ganzen Videos im Spiel die ultimativen Classen und die Storry zusammen mit dem Char und dem Spieler zusammen bringt. Deshalb spiele ich das Game, wegen der Unterhaltung. (Weil im TV ja nur ******* läuft!) Auserdem soll ja noch eine Kantenglättung folgen und das game wird meiner meinung nach auch gut von den Entwicklern umsorgt. Hoffentlich bleibt der SWOTOR Spielerkreis ein kleiner, damit ich meine ruhe beim spielen hab und die ganzen Kinners weiter in WOW rumpöbeln konnen. Also ich find SWOTOR ein richtig gutes Spiel. Hoffen wir es bleibt so.... LG


----------



## TheLax (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Hm, ich hatte mir das Spiel mehr oder weniger notgedrungen gekauft weil meine Freundin statt Urlaub zu haben dann doch arbeiten musste, und ich so ziemlich viel allein daheim rumsaß. Mir erschien der Spagat zwischen MMO und Solo-Rpg, welchen Bioware hier versucht hat, ziemlich interessant. Es war mir wichtig, dass es sich hierbei um ein Spiel handelt, bei dem der klare Unterschied zu WoW darin besteht, dass zwar die klassichen Elemente eines MMOs vorhanden sind, der unverhältnismäßig große Zeitaufwand um im Spiel vorzeigbare Resultate zu erzielen, jedoch ausbleibt. In dieser Hinischt hat mich das Spiel nicht enttäuscht, denn das Gefühl irgendwas zu verpassen, überkam mich nicht wenn ich statt dem Spiel wieder wichtigeren Dingen zuwandte. Das die Grafik des Spiels das Rad nicht neu erfindet, war bereits lange bekannt und somit ist es umso unverständlicher, dass es soviel Gejammer bezüglich dieses Themas gibt. Man sollte stets bedenken, dass zumindest in dem Fall dass die Software vernünftig optimiert wurde, eine genügsame Grafikengine geringe Anforderungen hat, was es somit einer größeren Menge von potentiellen Spielern erlaubt, an dem Spiel teilzunehmen. Ein MMO lebt von seiner Community, wenn das MMO praktisch überall läuft, dann hat das eine größere Community zur Folge. Seit dem letzten Patch läuft das Spiel sogar auf meinem Notebook mit etwa 20 fps, das mag zwar nicht nach viel klingen, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass mein Notebook einen alten Dualcoreprozessor und eine 9600m GT hat, dann lässt das doch hoffen. Ich fand das Spiel bis jetzt sehr stimmig und bin auch nicht über irgendwelche Bugs gestolpert. Einzig der gelegentliche serverweite Lag und die Tatsache, dass ich das Spiel manchmal wegen der Framedrops beenden und erneut ausführen musste hat mich gestört.


----------



## Oromus (23. Januar 2012)

So jetzt auch mein Fazit:

Ich habe einen Jedi-Wächter auf Level 37 und einen Schmuggler auf Level 12.

Das ist nicht extrem hoch und ich habe auch nicht alles gesehen, ABER ich bin der Meinung das es nicht besser wird.

Mir persönlich fehlt dieser Aha Effekt. Sprich dieses "Alter ist das geil und so etwas hat es noch nicht gegeben bzw. es ist viel besser als bei ........

Die Story ist dünn und wenn ich eine Story erleben will kann ich auch ein Singleplayer Spiel daddeln.
Grafisch mussten Kompromisse gemacht werden damit es mehr daddeln können.
Und nur das es vertont ist, macht noch kein gutes Spiel aus.

Ich werde das Spiel weiter beobachten und eventuell zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal einsteigen. Aber bis dahin werde ich mich wieder Batman Arkham City zuwenden.


----------



## Calerian (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

doppelpost


----------



## Lotto (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Am Anfang ist man natürlich begeistert, alles neu, da sieht man mal über so manches weg.

Grafik und Engine sind lächerlich. Erstmal sind die Grafikbugs mit den Lampen und Schatten immer noch nicht gefixt (egal ob Nividea oder nicht) und dann hat das Spiel einen Hardware-Hunger den noch nichtmal Battlefield 3 bietet. Auf meinem alten Rechner Core2Duo E8400 mit 8800 GT war es auf minimal kaum spielbar. Wenn man bedenkt das auf dem System bis auf BF3 bisher alles super lief, fragt man sich was denn bei SWTOR soviel Performance benötigt. Die Grafik kanns nicht sein, denn die ist eher Durchschnitt (was für ein MMO ja auch ok wäre).

Ein weiterer Punkt zur Engine ist das Kampfsystem an sich. Ich hab lange Zeit einen Jedi-Hüter gespielt, also einen Nahkämpfer und da war am Anfang das ganze Kampfsystem sowas von verbugged. Mittlerweile ist einiges gefixt aber nich nicht alles. Da wurden dann mal nen GCD (oder CD) getriggert obwohl die Fähigkeit gar nicht ausgeführt wurde, da wurde die Animation der Fähigkeit ausgeführt obwohl sowohl die Fähgikeit keinen CD triggerte und natürlich auch beim Feind keinerlei Wirkung zeigt (bis auf z.B. das aufblitzen seines Körpers). Es wurdens ständig die Fähigkeiten nicht ausgeführt obwohl man direkt vor dem Gegner stand, erst nachdem man drei Schritte rückwärts ging konnte man dann die gewünschte Fähigkeit anwenden.
Ich hab dann entnerft auf nen Kommando-Soldaten gewechselt und da gibt es solche Bugs in keiner Weise, was wohl auch daran liegt das man nicht nah an den Gegner muss. Wer jedenfalls nen Hüter im PvP spiel: Resepkt vor soviel Leidensfähigkeit.

Die Kritik an den Planeten seh ich genauso. Eisplanet folgt Wüsenplanet etc. das ist dann nicht mehr wirklich abswechslungsreich. Anderen Spielern läuft man da nur selten über den Weg.

Zum Thema PvP oben hab ich ja schon was geschrieben. Die Dreistigkeit der nicht vorhandenen Trennung von 50ern und dem Rest wurde ja mittlerweile behoben, hat aber den ein oder anderen Schw*** länger werden lassen, auf kosten des Spielespasses anderer. Wirklich sehr reif von Bioware sowas überhaupt zuzulassen!
Die Zielpunktvergabe und Medaillienvergabe ist genauso undurchdacht wie das MVP-Voting. Mit meinen Hüter (> 40) waren mehr als 3 Medaillien ein Segen, mit meinem Kommando hab ich mit Lvl 10 quasi nackt schon 5-7 pro BG eingesackt. Dmg >> Heal >> Schadensreduzierung.
Dann dieser tolle Balken der einen eingentlich irgdnwann einmal CC-immun werden lassen soll. Komischweise steckt man teilweise in 5-6 gestackten CCs und krepiert elendig ohne das man immun wird.
Von Balancing will ich gar nicht anfangen. Wer in WoW dachte es geht nicht noch schlimmer wird hier gerne eines besseren belehrt.

Die Raumschlachten waren am Anfang schon sehr spassig, aber da hätte man bedeutend mehr rausmachen können. Abwechslungsreichere Missionen etc. Bioware hätte sich hier entweder mehr an Arcade-Klassiker orientieren oder eben mehr in Richtung X-Wing gehen sollen. Und was noch hinzu kommt: man spielt diese komplett alleine! Keine Möglichkeiten von epischen Raumschlachten mit verbündeten Spielern gegen menschliche Spieler.

Die Quest sind kaum innovativ. Es geht immer nach demselben Prinzip. Betritt man ein Gebäude ist schon vorher klar, dass man am Ende ein Elite legen muss. Die Eintönigkeit von Quests ala "Töte 50 xyz" als "Bonusmission" zu gestalten, die ohne Questgeber aufploppt mag zwar auf den ersten Blick eine gute Idee sein, änder aber nichts am abarbeiten der Quest selber. Zudem gibt es wirklich überall solche Bonusmissionen, was diese Idee doch dann sehr schnell abnutzt.
Positiv sind die gesprochenen Questtexte, die man gegen Ende jedoch auch wieder wegdrückt. Wenns nicht gerade ne Klassenquest ist ist das gesprochene nämlich immer daselbe. Es wird irgendwer vermisst, man soll irgendwas besorgen oder irgendwen um die Ecke bringen etc. Der Grund für diese Taten ist immer vollkommen ohne Bedeutung, weshalb man sich irgendwann fragt: "ob ich das nun weiss oder es fällt ein Baum um", die Information ist kaum von Bedeutung, gibt ein kein neues Wissen über irgendwas, sie ist vollkommen unnötig. Warum also das Gesabbel noch weiter ertragen? Wie schon geschrieben: bei den Klassenquests dagegen macht es Sinn, weil dort die Story erzählt wird.

Mir kommt es so vor als hätte EA Bioware dazu gedrängt es noch im Jahr 2011 zu veröffentlichen. Ich habe noch kein anderes Spiel erlebt was so enorm viele und so enrom gravierende Bugs hatte. Anfangs konnte man kaum spielen ohne alle 5 Minuten (!!!) einen neuen zu entdecken.
Auch wenn BW mittlerweile einige Bugs behoben hat scheint es mir doch das es noch eine ganze Weile dauern wird bis wirklich alles beseitigt ist.

Der "Erfolg" von SW im ersten Monat liegt in erster Linie daran, dass sich ein nicht gerade kleiner Teil der MMO-Anhängerschaft Abwechslung wünscht, da sie bei den anderen MMOs (allen vorran WoW) kaum mehr neues erfahren bzw. neues nur kurz motivieren kann. Mittlerweile, nach einem ca. Monat sind nur noch 50% der Spieler aktiv, Tendenz stark fallend! Ich hoffe BW hat wenigstens ne 0 am Ende stehen bevor sie den letzten Server abschalten, dann wären sie noch mit nem blauen Auge davongekommen.
Wäre Diablo 3 schon erschienen würden wahrscheinlich nur die eingefleischten SW-Nerds (mein ich jetzt nicht negativ) SWTOR zocken.

Wer sich jetzt noch überlegt SWTOR zu kaufen: legt es als SP aus wo ihr bis Lvl 50 spielt und dann aufhört. Dann gehts in Ordnung, auch wenn man schon sehr tolerant wegen der Bugs sein muss.


----------



## riotmilch (29. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich bin auch keiner der ne rosarote Brille aufhabt und mir geht dieses Fanboy Gelaber "SWTOR ist das Beste was es gibt blablabla" auch aufn Keks und ich wage zu behaupten, ich bin schon nen SW Nerd.
Ich kritisiere auch sehr viel am Spiel, allem vorran die Performance ......
Aber einige Sachen die Lotto anspricht kann ich echt nicht teilen.
Mach doch mal Vorschläge, wie Quests auszusehen haben.
Und auch die Dialoge sind einfach Klasse, es gibt manchmal Quest mit einer wirklich geilen Geschichte dahinter, da bin ich froh die Leertaste ruhen gelassen zu haben  
Was das Endgame angeht, kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.
Mein Main ist erst mal 35 und vllt habe ich Glück und es wurde dann noch Content mach geschoben. Aber die gesagt, ich kenne nicht mal den jetzigen.
Ansonsten stimme ich in vielen Punkten überein.
Die Weltraum Missionen haben die ersten paar male Spaß gemacht, nun ist es nur ein Marken, Credits und EP farmen.
So, genug aufm Handy schreiben ist toof ^ ^


----------



## iceman-joker (30. Januar 2012)

Habs auch schon wieder nach dem ersten Monat gekündigt.So,wie schon geschrieben wurde.....man holt es sich,um mal wieder was anderes zu zocken,und nach nem Monat hat es mich schon wieder nicht mal gestört,es nicht mehr zu spielen.Sehr wahrscheinlich muss Blizzard das Rad wieder erst neu erfinden,vielleicht mit "Titan" ??


----------



## Lotto (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Mach doch mal Vorschläge, wie Quests auszusehen haben.



Man könnte Quests mit diversen Minigames verbinden. Quests wo man gegen die Zeit per Gefährt was von A nach B bringen muss (so ne Art Mario Kart), Quests wo man Wellen von Gegnern nacheinander besiegen muss, etc. Ich wollte auch nur ausdrücken, dass Bioware meiner Ansciht nach zuviel Zeit in die gesprochenen Questtexte investiert hat, weil viele die sich ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt eh nur noch bei den Klassnequests antun werden.

Man sieht es an der Tendenz der Spielerzahlen das bei dem Spiel einfach viel zu viel im argen liegt. Ich zock schon ne Weile kein WoW mehr und hatt gehofft SWTOR könnte einen echt auf Dauer begeistern. Aber das tut es leider nicht. Dabei war es imho der Kandidat mit der bisher größten Aussicht auf Erfolg. Das enttäuscht doch eher sehr und man bekommt das Gefühl, dass es irgendwie niemand ausser Blizzard gebacken bekommt.
Naja wenigstens ist sicher das Diablo 3 kein Flop wird.


----------



## Oromus (5. Februar 2012)

Man muss es auch so sehen, wenn heutzutage ein MMO auf den Markt kommt, dann erwartet man das es fertig ist. Leider ist dies nicht der Fall...... Und dadurch laufen einem die Leute davon...


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Tja, ich kehre dem Spiel dann auch den Rücken. (auch wenns keinen interessiert  )
Es gibt einfach viel zu viel, was da im Argen liegt.
Vieles wurde ja hier schon erwähnt, dem ist dann eigentlich nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. Ich machs aber trotzdem 

Ich hab die Beta gespielt - ich fands toll. Aber auch da haben mich schon einige Sache gestört (Ich kann mich nicht gezielt für eine Warzone anmelden - lol? Oo). Es waren Sachen verbuggt und man hat sich gesagt " Ist noch Beta, wird nachher funktionieren" - Tja, jetzt ist Release gewesen und man fühlt sich dennoch, als ob man Beta zockt, teilweise. 
Min. 3 mal am Tag werden meine Einstellungen im Chat und der Minimap zurückgesetzt (Schriftgröße 12 zurück auf 14, die MM ist wieder komplett reingezoomt).
GreenWalls auf anoying Doom als Republikaner auf versch. Planeten - top!
Soundaussetzer die halbe Zeit - eine Zeit lang ist alles gut, dann is HalliGalli (PvP z.b.) und dann ist auf einmal Stille ...

Das Quest-Design bemängele ich, im Gegensatz zu manch anderem, gar nicht mal.
Mir hat das Leveln Spaß gemacht. Die Quests waren schön verpackt in Story und die ganzen Kill-Quests nur ein Zusatz, konnte man also weglassen, wenn man nicht wollte.
Von daher - das ist den Leute imo gar nicht mal so schlecht gelungen. 

Kein LFG-Tool ist eigentlich auch ein schlechter Witz. Weil was ist an dem spamen von Channel mit " LFM heal+DD BT HM" (als Beispiel) so toll, dass man es unbedingt behalten muss? Oo
Die Engine find ich nicht mal sooo schlecht. Darüber beschwere ich mich nicht, nur über diese grottige Performance, wobei ich mich selbst damit teilweise angefreundet habe.

Auf 50 bleibt einem was übrig? Dailies grinden, FPs grinden .. und einmal die Woche den kompletten Raid-Content durchballern .. ach und PvP grinden.
Mit dem PvP-Grind hät ich nicht mal n Problem (Rang 52),  wenn das ganze nicht so frustiertend wäre, was die Item-Ausbeute anging. Dieses System mit dem Taschen ist so dermaßen kacke .. ich hab aus ~ 20 Taschen jetzt 4 Token - 2 x Schwert, 2x Offhand. Tolle Wurst. Die Token sind auch noch klassengebunden, so dass ich z.b. meinem Krieger-Companion nichtmal ein tolles Schwert geben kann, nein. So versauert das Ding einfach im Inventar, weil ich es eh nie brauche.
Dazu noch die Tatsache, das man Warzones leaven kann, wie man will und lustig ist. (Wer einmal in Huttball plötzlich nur noch zu 5t dasteht, weil 3 Leute nach dem 0:1 einfach raus sind, der weiß was ich meine ...)
Dazu noch die ganzen Exploits .. zum kotzen.
(11 vs. 8 dank Anmelde-Exploit, Voidstar-Leave-Autowin .. usw. )
Also macht das PvP die Hälfte der Zeit auch kein Spass - was bleibt also noch übrig? 
Open-PvP auf Ilum! Yar .... nein. Ilum ist ein Design-Fehler. Mehr gibts da eigentlich nicht zu sagen .. leider.

Andere Games haben ein Achievement-System, was dazu anregt, irgendwelchen Kram zu machen, der einen normalerweise nicht die Bohne interessieren würde - geil! Steh ich total drauf 
SW:ToR hat .. den Codex. WoW. Das ist dann wohl die kostenlose Variante des Achievement-Systems.
Fällt also raus... schade.

Übers craften brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten.
Die Idee ist geil. Das mit den Companions ist klasse. Aber das Crafting-System ist unter aller Sau. Das man sich alle Rezepte .z.b. ercheaten kann, weil diese Daten clientseitig gelagert sind .. nc.
Wer seit ca. zwei Wochen sinnlos Mats verballert, weil er z.b. ein episches Def-Implantat haben will und alles procct nur keine Def-Stats, dem vergeht die Lust halt so langsam.
Da bereitet das craften mehr Frust als Lust.
Ob das so sein soll?

Ach ..es gibt soviel, was mich an dem Spiel stört, dass ist mir das Geld nicht wert.
Das Problem ist einfach, das außer der StarWars Lizenz und einer Vollvertonung nicht viel übrig bleibt. Wichtige Elemente (für mich zumindest) fehlen einfach komplett und da zieht das Game im Vergleich zu anderen nun mal den Kürzeren. 
Und bevor jemand was sagst - wir haben 2012, da muss ein Spiel auch mit den Spielen, die es im Moment gibt, verglichen werden. Ich spiele das Spiel JETZT also nützt die Aussage " Ja, WoW war damals auch nicht toll" nicht wirklich viel. Was interessiert mich der Vergleich mit einem spiel von vor 8! Jahren ... das ist einfach blauäugig.

Es gibt keine zweite Chance für den ersten Eindruck. Und den hat SW:ToR zumindest bei mir, leider verkackt.


P.S.:
Ich will auch gar nicht auf irgendeinen Hater-Zug aufspringen oder so. 
Ich habe echt gehofft, das es ein echt geiles Spiel wird, das wieder süchtig macht. Ich war in der Beta begeisert, aber je mehr man dann nach dem Release auf das Endlevel zusteuerte umso ernüchternder wurde das ganze. Dinge, über die man vorher noch weggeblickt hat, sind dann irgendwann doch nicht mehr so leicht zur Seite zu wischen und dann kommt einem irgendwann, in einem ganz komischen Momente die Erkenntnis, dass das Spiel doch nicht ist, was man sich erhofft hat.
Schade, sehr sehr schade.


----------



## Rizoma (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Wie geil die ersten verlassen das sinkende Schiff  ? Ich stand dem Hype von Anfang an etwas skeptisch gegenüber und wurde dafür belächelt. An WoW kommt so schnell nix vorbei und das wird auch noch lange so bleiben.


----------



## Bambusbar (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Das hat noch nichtmal was mit WoW zu tun - WoW ist mir persönlich zu ausgelutscht und .. bleh, nein danke 
Es ist einfach so, dass in SW:ToR viele Dinge einfach fehlen, die imho zu einem anständigen MMO dazugehören.

Von den Bigs etc mal ganz zu schweigen.
Einziger Vorteil ist, das es für die, die von WoW die Nase voll haben, keine wirkliche Alternative gibt ^^


----------



## Heli-Homer (12. Februar 2012)

Und genau da liegt der punkt.
Es ist für wow keine alternative und die das grund-gameplay-konzet von star wars ist halt sehr an wow angelehnt. Wow hat von anfang an einen hohen status gehabt und hat sich rasent schnell verbessert und optimiert.
Star wars hat/hatte den großen konkurenten im nacken und wenn es dann nicht ab der ersten minute einschlägt wie eine bombe kann mans schon vergessen...

Irgendwie war sw der leuchtende schein in der mmo-welt aber doch jetzt sieht es ehr aus wie ne taschenlampe wo der akku langsam leer geht.
Schade


----------



## Rizoma (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Und da liegt der nächste Hund begraben, Wenn bei WoW etwas nicht stimmte haben es die User so hingenommen weil es an alternativen fehlte, aber mittlerweile hat WoW ein lvl. erreicht den man mit einem neuen Spiel bei Realase so gut wie nicht erreichen kann. Da aber mit der Zeit die Ansprüche der User auch gestiegen sind, erwarten sie Mindestens den Gleichen Umfang den Blizzard  über Jahre erstellt hat was natürlich so gut wie unmöglich ist. Und da fängt der Teufelskreislauf an die User kehren dem Spiel den rücken aber ohne User geht die Weiterentwicklung dieser Spiele nur schleppend vor ran das wieder weitere User Kostet.

Ich muss dir leider recht geben wenn ein neues MMORPG nicht mindestens den Gleichen Standard bietet wie WoW und dazu noch bei den Verkaufszahlen einschlägt wie ne Atombombe es schon zum scheitern verurteilt!


----------



## Heli-Homer (13. Februar 2012)

Ja so ist es 
Star wars hat potential, grade das jede story individuell ist hebt es von wow ab. Das ist im ersten moment gut und schön aber nichts was einen dauerhaft am spiel fesselt. Anfänglich habe ich alle dialoge angehört. Jetzt wird fast jeder schnell weggedrückt... :-/

Diese art an mmorpgs ist eh tot. Ein neues spielekonzept in der massenonlineschlacht muss her und vermutlich wird blizz auch da inovationsführer sein. Titan ist hier das stichwort...

Da kann selbst ein star wars mit ebenfalls millionen fans dauerhaft keine konkurenz sein und das weiß blizz und wird auf wow sitzen bis die spielerzahlen massiv einbrechen und sich das neue game erst lohnt.
Sollte keine andere spieleschmiede was gutes in dem bereich bringen werden alle neuen mmorpgs in zukunft free to play sein.

Genauso star wars.
Noch 1 vllt 1 1/2 jahre sehen wir hier bei pcgh
"Sw:tor FREE to PLAY"

Das ist meine meinung


----------



## bashtey (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Also ich hab jetzt auch seit dem Start The Old Republic gespielt und war am Anfang unglaublich begeistert.
Ich fand da passte einfach alles und ich hab am Tag auch wirklich Stunden damit verbracht die ganzen Welten zu erkunden, die Story zu spielen oder einfach nur dumm durch die Gegend zu laufen 

Jetzt, nach knappen 8 Wochen ist aber so langsam die Luft bei mir raus.

Und das liegt an keinem technischem Aspekt und auch nicht im sozialen, nein.
Es war mein erstes MMORPG und daher waren meinen ansprüche, was eben das angeht, dementsprechend gering.

Mich hat einfach das Flair und die Story interessiert, eben weil ich die beiden KOTOR's auch verschlungen habe.

Doch nun, mit LVL 33 bei meinem Marauder, hab ich die Motivation verloren.
Das mag vielleicht daran liegen dass einen die Story von Akt 2 bei weitem nicht mehr so fesselt wie selbige im ersten Akt (weiter geh ich nicht darauf ein, zwecks spoiler)

Entwaigen Bugs bin ich bisher nicht begegnet, wären für mich aber auch kein Ausschlusskriterium.

Was ich aber bisher auch in anderen Foren gehört habe ist folgendes:

Viele warten den Patch im März ab, der ja viele Bugs ausmerzen soll und eine frei anpassbare UI bieten soll.
Eine neue Instanz glaub ich auch, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.
Ich denke spätestens dann wird sich wirklich zeigen wieviele Leute weiter der weit weit entfernten Galaxis treu bleiben werden.

Ich werd jetzt auf jeden Fall noch einmal weiterspielen, vielleicht will der Funke ja doch nochmal überspringen.


----------



## yale (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Nunja... was ist SWTOR im vergleich zu WoW.. 

Vanilla war in WoW auch nicht rosig. Bugs gab es auch.. was hat es jetzt ? Immernoch 10 mio Subscriber... 


Ich spiele selbst in einer Gilde die in WoW recht erfolgreich war  

Wir rennen 1x in der Woche beide Raid-Instances in 2-3h durch (nightmare mode). 


Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt. MMO's brauchen immer eine gewisse Zeit, wird den Entwicklern die Zeit nicht gegeben floppt es. (z.B. Aion etc.)


Mir machts noch spaß, dass einzige was mich richtig nervt ist die Auslastung meiner GPU und die Framedrops. Irgendwas stimmt da mit der Engine nicht. Egal ob nVidia oder AMD (ich selber 7970). Die Engine schafft es nicht den verfügbaren GPU-Load zu benutzen. Meine 7970 hat max 40% und teilweise nur 20 Frames....


----------



## Bambusbar (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Spiele, die 2011 / 2012 auf den Markt kommen, müssen sich auch  mit Spielen die aktuell  auf dem Markt sind messen, nicht mit Spielen von vor 6 Jahren.
Und da stinkt SW:ToR nunmal einfach ab imho.

Das Spiel bietet einfach viel zu wenig Beschäftigung, wenn man mal 50 ist.
Von Bugs, dem verhunzen PvP System und und und mal abgesehen :>


----------



## Rizoma (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Du irrst auch Spiele die schon 6 Jahre auf dem Markt sind zählen als Gegner wenn sie der Platzhirsch sind und so wie es aus sieht hat SWTOR nix was die Leute in scharen anzieht und auch binden kann!


----------



## Bambusbar (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Falls du mich damit mein Rizo - genau das meine ich ja ^^
Man muss SW:ToR mit WoW von heute vergleichen, nit von WoW zu Release, z.b.


----------



## Scroll (22. Februar 2012)

ihr redet swtor alle so nieder, bedenkt aber das die breite masse damit zufrieden ist. ich schatze(!) das 99% der leute zufrieden sind und nur 1% davon nicht und das sind genau die leute die hier im forum ihrem arger luft machen. am ende entscheidet eh die breite masse von den geschatzten 99% und nicht die 1% ob swtor eine daseinsberechtigung haben wird oder nicht 
nicht als angriff verstehen aber so siehts halt aus, die % sind alle bloss geschatzte werte

mfg


----------



## Bambusbar (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Joa, das is normal, das Leute, die unzufrieden sind, mehr darüber reden als Leute die zufrieden sind.
Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das ein unzufriedener Kunde seine Meinung an 9 weitere Leute weitergibt, ein zufriedener Kunde grade 1mal.
Von daher.

Trotzdem darf man ja immer noch seine Meinung sagen.
Was das Game letztendlich macht und wie erfolgreich es ist, ist mir vollkommen egal


----------



## Joho (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Wenn selbst im swotor Forum die eigenen Gamer die Schauze so was von voll haben von dem totalverriss swotor, dann frag ich mich wie zufrieden die wohl sind 
Jetzt mal ironie off, besonders Hardcore Gamer sehen in dem Spiel in die Röhre und eine Langzeimotivation ist beim besten Willen nich zu erkennen, da muss man schon arg masochistisch veranlagt sein 

In einem Jahr hat sich swotor von selbst erledigt. R.I.P Swotor.


----------



## Scroll (24. Februar 2012)

Joho schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn selbst im swotor Forum die eigenen Gamer die Schauze so was von voll haben von dem totalverriss swotor, dann frag ich mich wie zufrieden die wohl sind
> Jetzt mal ironie off, besonders Hardcore Gamer sehen in dem Spiel in die Röhre und eine Langzeimotivation ist beim besten Willen nich zu erkennen, da muss man schon arg masochistisch veranlagt sein
> 
> In einem Jahr is hat sich swotor von selbst erledigt. R.I.P Swotor.



du sprichst genau von den leuten die ich meine  die unzufriedenen heulen in den foren rum wahrend die breite masse, die zufriedenen, nichts schreiben in irgendeinem forum 

mfg


----------



## Joho (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Scroll schrieb:


> du sprichst genau von den leuten die ich meine  die unzufriedenen heulen in den foren rum wahrend die breite masse, die zufriedenen, nichts schreiben in irgendeinem forum
> 
> mfg



Melde dich nochmal ende des Jahres, wenn es deine Masse dann noch gibt!


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ich verstehe das ganze geflame gegen SWTOR nicht. Für ein nagelneues MMO ist es doch eigentlich ganz OK. Die größten Macken werden wohl mit 1.2 ausgemerzt werden, dann gibts auch das Vermächtnis System. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mittlerer Weile 4 Chars habe, 2 davon Reps, 2 davon Imps und muss sagen, dass mir die Imps besser gefallen. Dort habe ich aber auch eine richtig gute Gilde gefunden...


----------



## Fexzz (12. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ich hab mir das Spiel nun auch (leider) gekauft, nachdem mich ein RL Kumpel solange belabert hat und ich eh gerne mal weider ein MMORPG zocken wollte. Ich hab etwa 2 Wochen gespielt, jeden Tag nur 1-2h und bin nun auf Level 26 und hab keine Lust mehr. Das ständige "Renne von hier bis zum Ende der Map nur um dann wieder zurückzurennen" ging mir dermaßen auf die Eier und als ich dann endlich meinen Gleiter bekam und dachte, alles geht nun schneller -> Fehlanzeige. Ich landete auf Tattoine und die Map war einfach 5x so groß wie alles zuvor -> immernoch Minutenlang sinnlos rumlaufen.

Bei mir ist schon wieder die Luft raus nun. Es macht einfach keinen Spaß, ich hätte wohl auch kaum so lange durchgehalten, wenn ich nicht eine super nette Gilde gefunden hätte, mit der ich Spaß hatte.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das für mich wichtige PvP ziemlich für die Tonne ist. Sobald ich im BG bin ruckelt es regelmäßig, Line of Sight wird teilweise total falsch berechnet und dass man mit allen Spielern bis zu Level 49 gemischt wird find ich auch total dämlich (ist wohlmöglich bei den sehr kleinen Server notwendig, aber balanced ist es kein Stück, auch wenn die Stats angepasst werden.)

Es war schön, mal reinzuschnuppern, aber mir war gleich klar, dass ich spätestens am 15. Mai wieder aufhöre :p Solang hab ich es nun zwar nicht durchgehalten, aber was solls. Habs immerhin sehr günstig für 29,99€ geschossen.


----------



## Bambusbar (12. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Habs immerhin sehr günstig für 29,99€ geschossen.


 

Du Glücklicher.
Ich hab in blindem Vertrauen 75 Tacken für ne Digital Deluxe Version in den Sand gesetzt


----------



## riotmilch (12. April 2012)

Kann ich toppen, mit 150€ für die CE >.<


----------



## sp01 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

höhrt sich ja nicht so toll an, eure Fazit's. Hätt es evtl. geren mal angetested, aber dann kann ich wohl er gleich bei wow bleiben.


----------



## Onkeldieter (15. April 2012)

Kannst es für sieben Tage ja testen.
Brauch dann mal deine Emailadresse! Dann kannst du dir ja selber ein Bild machen


----------



## Shinchyko (17. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ich hatte noch bis lvl 50 gespielt und es dan auch gekündigt. War ja teilweise recht spaßig. Aber nach 2 1/2 Monaten hatte ich nemmer den nerv drauf. Zu öde die Planeten, Grafik mau, zu wenig abwechslung usw. Da hat mir das ganz kurze anspielen von Tera Beta deutlich mehr fun gemacht.


----------



## antic (18. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ich habe SWTOR auch ca. 2.5 Monate gespielt, jedoch hat es mich nicht richtig begeitsern können, obwohl ich StarWars sonst sehr mag.

Das Leveldesign ist zu schlauchig und lieblos gestalltet, das All nicht frei befliegbar und ausser den Storyquests ist das Leveln sehr langweillig.
Richtiges MMO Feeling kommt irgendwie auch nicht auf, da man nur selten mehrere Leute trifft.

Auch Patch 1.2 ändert am Grundkonzept nicht viel.

Es fehlt dem Spiel einfach an Dynamik und dem Openworld feeling. 
Schade


----------



## hknd (19. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

geht mir genau so wie vielen hier: etwas gespielt, aber nach der Zeit wurde es doch seeeeeeehr öde.


----------



## Oromus (19. April 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal angefangen und es läuft auf jeden Fall runder als vorher. Aber nach dieser kostenlosen Woche werde ich nicht verlängern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



sp01 schrieb:


> höhrt sich ja nicht so toll an, eure Fazit's. Hätt es evtl. geren mal angetested, aber dann kann ich wohl er gleich bei wow bleiben.


 
Na, sind halt die Meinungen von 'Übermüdeten' MMO Hoppern, die am Ende doch wieder zu 'ihrem geliebtenMMO' zurückkehren...

Das ganze gerede über das schlauchartige Leveln kann ich weder hören noch nachvollziehen. Aber vielleicht sollten diese Leute doch mal sagen, wie SIE es gemacht hätten!!
Aber dann wäre man wieder bei sinnlos irgendwo rumstehen und mobs kloppen (lohnt sich momentan übrigens auf Tatooine besonders! Aber aufpassen: die Mobs werden nach dem stärksten in der Gruppe gespawnt!)

In meiner Gilde, in denen einige sehr alte WoWler sind, ist das Fazit zu SWTOR eher positiv! 
Hierbei wird dann auch gern mal ein Classic Molten Core (oder so) erwähnt....

Aber da wir ja von einem MMO sprechen, bei dem alle Leute das wichtigste völlig außer acht lassen:

*Das wichtigste ist und bleibt die Gilde!*
Wenn ihr keine vernünftige gefunden habt, macht das Spiel auch keinen Spass.
Habt ihr ersteinmal eine gute Gilde gefunden, fängt das Spiel erst so richtig an!
Denn seit ich 'auf der dunklen Seite' spiele, mit einigen, die mir auch im RL über den Weg laufen (könnten), machts Spiel erst so richtig Fun!!

Wobei es auch keine Massengilde mit 3 oder mehr RAID Gruppen sondern eine eher kleine Gilde, die es dafür um so länger schon gibt...


----------



## sp01 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Danke für deine Ausführliche Einschätzung. In einigen Punkten Stimm ich dir -teil auch aus eigener Erfahrung- zu, die sind das a&o, weshalb ich auch noch wow zocke 
Ich geb auch gerne zu das ich etwas knausrig bin in Sachen Geld für Games ausgeben, glaub die letzten 4Jahre 4 Stück gekauft.


----------



## Joho (25. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

@Stefan Payne 


Vollkommen FAIL! Keiner von uns ist ein MMO Hopper oder die wenigsten haben noch ein geliebtes MMO. Nur ein mindestmaß an Anspruch den sollte man schon haben, aber wo is der bei SWOTOR....
ah glaub von einem Schwarzen Loch verschluckt , samt guter Grafik und Gameplay die es hätte haben können.
Evtl. wird sich ja bis Ende des Jahres ein kläglicher Rest Free to Player auf ein paar verlorenen Serven halten können.


----------



## Onkeldieter (26. April 2012)

Das glaube ich nicht,das das so schnell passieren wird.
Das Spiel geht meiner Meinung nach einen anderen Weg,wie zum Beispiel wow.
Das passt natürlich nicht jedem,aber hier macht mir das twinken Spaß,was mir bei wow überhaupt nicht gefallen hat.
Dort geht es nur darum so schnell wie möglich das beste equip zu bekommen,den passenden char zu haben,und ja jeden skillpunkt richtig zu setzen,da man sonst nicht wirklich mitgenommen wird.

Hier ist das einfach etwas lockerer meiner Meinung nach...
Da fehlt es den Leuten dann mit item,Transportmittel oder sonstigem zu posen.

Klar hat das Spiel auch seine bugs und macken,aber wo gab/gibt es die nicht!


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Joho schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> 
> Vollkommen FAIL! Keiner von uns ist ein MMO Hopper oder die wenigsten haben noch ein geliebtes MMO. Nur ein mindestmaß an Anspruch den sollte man schon haben, aber wo is der bei SWOTOR....
> ah glaub von einem Schwarzen Loch verschluckt , samt guter Grafik und Gameplay die es hätte haben können.
> Evtl. wird sich ja bis Ende des Jahres ein kläglicher Rest Free to Player auf ein paar verlorenen Serven halten können.


Hallo Joho

Deinem Kommentar, der eine umfassende Argumentation enthält, entnehme ich, dass  du dich von meinem Beitrag angesprochen fühlst.
Leider versuchst du nicht, sachlich auf meinen Beitrag zu antworten und deine Beweggründe für deine Ansicht darzulegen, stattdessen versuchst du nur, mich anzugreifen. Wobei wir wieder bei dem Punkt wären, dass du keinerlei Argumente besitzt, die deine Meinung untermauern könnten...

Wie dem auch sei: deine Meinung kann dir niemand nehmen, nur wenn du sie kundtust, wäre es schön wenn du dich bemühen würdest, zu argumentieren, statt irgendwas zu posten, was gar keinen Zusammenhang besitzt und den Eindruck erweckt, dass du gar nicht wirklich mitreden möchtest.

Wie dem auch sei: das Twinken in SWTOR ist sehr interessant, da du so mehrere Aspekte der Storyline sehen kannst. Auch sind die Charaktere auf Imperialer Seite eher launisch/sarkastisch. Dafür sind die Animationen bei einem Jedi Ritter aber auch eleganter und weniger 'klobig'.

Aber dass das Spiel so schlecht ist, wie du behauptest, dem kann man nicht zustimmen. Es ist halt noch ein relativ junges MMO, bei dem es, wie bei allen jungen MMOs, ist: es fehlt High Level Content. Sprich für 50er was zu tun. Momentan gibts immerhin 3 Raids in je zwei schwierigkeitsgraden, bei denen einer einen enorm hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat und auch einige HM FPs, von denen die meisten, mit entsprechendem Equipment, auch nicht allzu schwer sind. Nur der neue Content ist so knüppelschwer, das ist schon übel...


Wobei wir an dieser Stelle wieder bei dem Punkt der Gilde wären, die extremst wichtig ist...


----------



## Joho (26. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

@Stefan

Na lass mal stecken Stefan, dir gefällts und damit belassen wir es auch. Der rest hat sich von Swotor schon lange verabschiedet. Im Beta-Forum und auch später haben wir Seiten über Seiten unsere Kritikpunkte und Verbesserungsvorschläge dargestellt, darauf eingegangen ist oder konnte man nicht. Swotor lässt einfach jeden Anspruch vermissen.

Viel fun Stefan


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

ich versteh zwar nicht warum da ein 'wir' steht, wenn da 'ich' stehen würde, ok könnte man es mit vieeeeel gutem willen sogar als statement durchgehen lassen  ...
wenn du irgendwann mal in der lage warst dir ne eigene meinung zu irgendwas zu bilden, gratulation, aber solche statements sind selbst für nen troll minimalistisch


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Joho schrieb:


> @Stefan
> 
> Na lass mal stecken Stefan, dir gefällts und damit belassen wir es auch. Der rest hat sich von Swotor schon lange verabschiedet. Im Beta-Forum und auch später haben wir Seiten über Seiten unsere Kritikpunkte und Verbesserungsvorschläge dargestellt, darauf eingegangen ist oder konnte man nicht. Swotor lässt einfach jeden Anspruch vermissen.
> 
> Viel fun Stefan


 Hallo Joho

Das dachte ich mir schon, dass du keine wirklichen Argumente gegen das Spiel hast und 'nur' aus Prinzip basht, warum auch immer. Aber da ich mal nicht so sein möchte, möcht ich dich fragen, wann du das Spiel das letzte mal gesehen hast und ob du in einer Gilde bist, die dich auch mal zum raiden mitgenommen hat? Also momentan ist mein 2. zweischwert schwinger schon fast voll Rakata equipt...


----------



## Fexzz (26. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hallo Joho
> 
> Das dachte ich mir schon, dass du keine wirklichen Argumente gegen das Spiel hast und 'nur' aus Prinzip basht, warum auch immer. Aber da ich mal nicht so sein möchte, möcht ich dich fragen, wann du das Spiel das letzte mal gesehen hast und ob du in einer Gilde bist, die dich auch mal zum raiden mitgenommen hat? Also momentan ist mein 2. zweischwert schwinger schon fast voll Rakata equipt...


 
Argumente gegen das Spiel? Für mich persönlich folgende:

a) das PvP System im Moment ist in meinen Augen noch eine frühe Alpha.
b) Schlauchige Planeten. Das Leveln basiert nurnoch auf "Renne bis ans Ende der Map und renn dann zurück und hol deine Questbelohnung." Ich hab bis Level 26 durchgehalten,
als ich meinen Gleiter hatte und dachte, es wird besser. Dann lande ich auf Tatooine, genau das gleiche und die Mapgröße einfach gefühlt verdreifacht. Tatooine hat mir letzten Endes auch den Rest gegeben.
c) Keine wirklichen Beschäftigungen auf Level 50. Ja, das Spiel ist noch am Anfang und es wird sicherlich noch Content nachgereicht. Das Problem ist, viele Raids sind verbuggt. In einem Run läuft alles, im zweiten und
dritten spinnt hier und dort ein Boss. Selbst miterlebt, als ich bei einem Kumpel zugesehen habe. Und das war nicht nur einmal und in einem Raid so.

Das sind meine 3 Hauptpunkte.

Gut finde ich

a) SwTor ist in Meinen Augen das _einzige_ Spiel, dass sich MMORPG nennt, dass sich auch tatsächlich wie ein Rollenspiel spielt (durch die eigene Story-Questline und das Questsystem mit den relativ interaktiven gesprächen)
b) Das Questen ist, obwohl wirklich extrem viel laufen dabei ist, durchaus interessant, da man auf den einzelnen Planeten tatsächlich sinnvolle Dinge erfährt
c) Die Space-Missionen mit dem eignenen Raumschiff find ich gut, schön wären hier längere Missionen und eine Option auf Coop. Oder möglicherweise sogar eine Art von Flashpoints? Ich würds mögen, aber da gehöre ich wohl zu den wenigen.
d) Das Crafting-System. Man kann einfach seine Begleiter losschicken und brauch sich keine Gedanken um diese elendige Farmen machen. Selbst während des Levelns kann man Problemlos seine Berufe skillen.

Ich freue mich, dass dir das Spiel gefällt, Stefan, jedoch ist es für mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Option, um dort regelmäßig Zeit und Geld zu investieren. Vielleicht in einem halben Jahr oder so wieder, wenn einige der Dinge, die mich stören, ausgemerzt sind.

Und ich bin auch keiner, der die Spiele 'nen Monat anspielt und dann wieder sein Lieblings-MMo in den Himmel lobt - im Gegenteil. Seit ich WoW den Rücken gekehrt habe bin ich ständig auf der suche nach einem Ersatz dafür. Ich hab bereits Rift, Tera, SWTOR, LOTRO, EVE Online ausprobiert aber keins konnte mich so binden, wie WoW es tat. Obwohl WoW im Rückblick gesehen echt eine totale Zeitverschwendung war aufgrund der Community. Bisher haben mir die Communitys bei Rift und SWTOR am besten gefallen. Beide sehr erwachsen und hilfsbereit.

grüße,

Fexzz


----------



## Joho (26. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich versteh zwar nicht warum da ein 'wir' steht, wenn da 'ich' stehen würde, ok könnte man es mit vieeeeel gutem willen sogar als statement durchgehen lassen  ...
> wenn du irgendwann mal in der lage warst dir ne eigene meinung zu irgendwas zu bilden, gratulation, aber solche statements sind selbst für nen troll minimalistisch




Sagte ein Troll 

Den ganzen Sermon um Swotor konntest noch vor kurzem auf deren Homepage nachlesen, als unsere Gilde noch in Swotor war. Aktuell scheint man den ganzen negativ Feedback wohl gelöscht zu haben. Warum wohl?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Argumente gegen das Spiel? Für mich persönlich folgende:
> 
> a) das PvP System im Moment ist in meinen Augen noch eine frühe Alpha.


Mit 1.2 hat sich vieles geändert... 
Wobei es durchaus korrekt ist, dass man die BGs atm noch nicht wählen kann. Das soll aber kommen, wenns cross server BGs gibt.



Fexzz schrieb:


> b) Schlauchige Planeten. Das Leveln basiert nurnoch auf "Renne bis ans Ende der Map und renn dann zurück und hol deine Questbelohnung." Ich hab bis Level 26 durchgehalten,
> als ich meinen Gleiter hatte und dachte, es wird besser. Dann lande ich auf Tatooine, genau das gleiche und die Mapgröße einfach gefühlt verdreifacht. Tatooine hat mir letzten Endes auch den Rest gegeben.


Hier mal eine ganz deutliche frage an dich:
*Wie soll es denn sonst gemacht werden?!* 
Es wäre schön, wenn du das beantworten könntest, auch wie das ganze realisiert werden sollte...

Aber interessant, dass dass du nur einen Bruchteil des Spieles erlebt hast und dennoch behauptest, dass du nicht soo schnell aufgibst und dann nur bis Level 26 gespielt hast. Was nicht mal ein Drittel des Weges ist. Klar, Tatooine ist nervig (aber auch Hoth), aber das sind die beiden Ausnahmen im Spiel. Die anderen Planeten sind deutlich kleiner bzw die Questdichte ist deutlich höher. Und auf Corellia musst du eigentlich nicht mehr vie machen, da du idR hier schon sehr nah an der 50 bist und dementsprechend die Quests eigentlich nur für Equip mitnehmen musst. Nur gibts wesentlich bessere Dinge für die dailys (für die du allerdings die Klassenquest abschließen musst)



Fexzz schrieb:


> c) Keine wirklichen Beschäftigungen auf Level 50. Ja, das Spiel ist noch am Anfang und es wird sicherlich noch Content nachgereicht. Das Problem ist, viele Raids sind verbuggt. In einem Run läuft alles, im zweiten und
> dritten spinnt hier und dort ein Boss. Selbst miterlebt, als ich bei einem Kumpel zugesehen habe. Und das war nicht nur einmal und in einem Raid so.


*Wie kannst du dir darüber ein Urteil bilden, wenn du nur bis Level 26 gespielt hast?![/url]
Und wann warst du das letzte mal in einem Raid?! Bzw welche Raids sollen denn verbugt sein?! Also Karragas Palast ist es jedenfalls nicht, dort gibt es so gut wie keine Bugs. Also kannst du nur von der ewigen Kammer sprechen. Aber was meinst du hier genau? Kannst du das näher Ausführen? Und hast du diese Bugs auch selbst erlebt?




Fexzz schrieb:



			a) SwTor ist in Meinen Augen das _einzige_ Spiel, dass sich MMORPG nennt, dass sich auch tatsächlich wie ein Rollenspiel spielt (durch die eigene Story-Questline und das Questsystem mit den relativ interaktiven gesprächen)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Wenn du dieses lobst, verstehe ich deine Kritik weiter oben nicht so recht, denn ein RPG hat es leider an sich, dass man sehr viel laufen muss und in der Gegend rumgescheucht wird. Das ist irgendwie in jedem Rollenspiel so. Auch dass man hier die Käfer nicht mit der Lupe suchen muss (zumindest bei Open World Teilen)...



Fexzz schrieb:



			b) Das Questen ist, obwohl wirklich extrem viel laufen dabei ist, durchaus interessant, da man auf den einzelnen Planeten tatsächlich sinnvolle Dinge erfährt
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Auch hier widerspricht sich deine Anmerkung mit einem negativ Punkt. Weil wenn das so gut ist, warum hasts nur bis Level 26 durchgehalten? Das schafft man übrigens relativ schnell...



Fexzz schrieb:



			d) Das Crafting-System. Man kann einfach seine Begleiter losschicken und brauch sich keine Gedanken um diese elendige Farmen machen. Selbst während des Levelns kann man Problemlos seine Berufe skillen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Naja, das ist auch besser geworden. Insbesondere dass es jetzt bessere Rezepte gibt.



Fexzz schrieb:



			Ich freue mich, dass dir das Spiel gefällt, Stefan, jedoch ist es für mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Option, um dort regelmäßig Zeit und Geld zu investieren. Vielleicht in einem halben Jahr oder so wieder, wenn einige der Dinge, die mich stören, ausgemerzt sind.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Also irgendwie finde ich, dass du dir auch hier wiedersprichst, denn eigentlich 



Fexzz schrieb:



			Und ich bin auch keiner, der die Spiele 'nen Monat anspielt und dann wieder sein Lieblings-MMo in den Himmel lobt - im Gegenteil. Seit ich WoW den Rücken gekehrt habe bin ich ständig auf der suche nach einem Ersatz dafür. Ich hab bereits Rift, Tera, SWTOR, LOTRO, EVE Online ausprobiert aber keins konnte mich so binden, wie WoW es tat. Obwohl WoW im Rückblick gesehen echt eine totale Zeitverschwendung war aufgrund der Community. Bisher haben mir die Communitys bei Rift und SWTOR am besten gefallen. Beide sehr erwachsen und hilfsbereit.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Wie lange hast du das Spiel denn gespielt? Wann hast du aufgehört? Und warum, wenn das Spiel doch gar nicht so schlecht ist, wie du selbst sagst?

Aber hier sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt, den ich oben ansprach: Hast du dem Spiel auch wirklich eine Chance gegeben??

Weil nach deinem Posting zu urteilen, urteilst du ja selbst, dass das Spiel eigentlich ganz OK ist, es aber nicht deinen Träumen entsprach...*


----------



## Bambusbar (27. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ich  nehm einfach mein Post von ein paar Seiten vorher -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/star-wars-old-republic/196773-fazit-4.html#post3931488

Viel geändert hat sich seitdem leider nicht.
Gut, ein paar Bugs stimmt bestimmt weg, das is gut.

Nachdem 1.2 da war hab ich mich auch mal eingeloggt und habe sogar ~ 2h wieder im Spiel verbracht, dann war ich wieder draußen.
1.2 ist einfach fail.

Warum?
Nunja - Legacy - groooooß Angekündigt und dann .. heiße Luft.
Das mit dem Rassen freispielen - toll, aber naja. 10 Rassen, 8 Charslots -hmmm, wo is der Fehler?
Aber die Idee eigentlich nett, gute Gelegenheit um die Leute zum twinken zu bewegen - wobei, sollte twinken der Hauptinhalt eines Games sein? Naja

Die Skills, die ich von anderen Klasse benutzen kann - geil!
Moment
Alle 20 Minuten und nur wenn der companion dabei ist - super. Fail einfach nur.
Wen interessiert das denn, ob ich beim farmen jetzt als sith n Flamer habe oder nicht? :/

Kommen wir zum PvP.
Das wars eigentlich, das mich dazu bewegt hat, mich direkt wieder auszuloggen.
Keine Ranked BGs obwohl angekündigt - aber Ranked Items - eh? Oo
Das einem Battlemaster-Gear jetzt hinterher geschmissen wird - toll, freut jemanden, der sich damals dafür den Arsch abgrinden musste natürlich extrem - not.
Das die alten Marken jetzt vollkommen nutzlos sind - danke.
Ich hab ja schon immer PvP gemacht und mir Crafting-Mats kaufen zu können ... *Kopfschüttel*

Man kann sich IMMERNOCH nicht für bestimmte BGs anmelden.
Wenn ich kein Bock auf Huttball habe, will ich einfach kein Huttball spielen. Punkt.

Was die Raids angeht - tjo, der jetzige Hardmode is clear, Nightmare noch nicht draußen .. also schieben die Raider wieder Langeweilie .. klasse ^^
Für Raider mit "gehobenem Anspruch" ist das Spiel einfach nichts.

Kurzum - es hat sich nicht viel verändert und ich denke immer noch die halbe Zeit "Was haben die sich eigentlich dabei gedacht?" Oo
Für mich ist StarWars einfach immer noch keine Alternative, leider.

Manche Ansätze sind echt geil, ohne Frage (Legacy, Crafting, Companions) aber schwächeln in der Ausführung. Andere Inhalte sind komplett verkorkst (PvP) und im Ganzen fühlt sich das Game immer noch nicht an, wie ein Spiel aus dem Jahr 2012.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Nachdem 1.2 da war hab ich mich auch mal eingeloggt und habe sogar ~ 2h wieder im Spiel verbracht, dann war ich wieder draußen.
> 1.2 ist einfach fail.


ALso ich denke nicht, dass du innerhalb von 2 Stunden die ganzen neuen Dinge gesehen haben kannst. Außer vielleicht die dailys auf Corellia. Aber weder den neuen Flashpoint noch die neue Operation...


Bambusbar schrieb:


> Warum?
> Nunja - Legacy - groooooß Angekündigt und dann .. heiße Luft.


Bezüglich der Rassen/Char Slots: du brauchst die Rasse nicht freischalten, um den Bonus zu bekommen, 1.5 Mio Credits reichen auch.
Dass das Legacy System noch sehr frisch ist und momentan nicht wirklich viel bringt, in dem Punkt stimme ich dir teilweise zu. Denn mit der EInführung der Legacy kannst auch endlich wieder eine eMail von einem Republikaner an einen Imperialen schicken - auch wenns nur dein eigener Char ist. Das ist schon mal besser als vorher. 

Was du dir momentan kaufen kannst, ist eine Verkürzung der Teleporter (1min/Stufe für den 'Normalen' Port, 1h/Stufe für den Flottenpass) sowie diverse Goodies, die dein Schiff verschönern wie z.B. eine Mailbox, zwei Trainings Dummies, einen GTN zugriff und einen speziellen Händler.

Interessant wird das ganze allerdings erst mit 1.3 (Coming Soon Section), d agibt es dann einige Dinge, die wirklich SInn machen!
Zum Beispiel kann man die Laufgeschwindigkeit erhöhen oder einen Gleiter schon mit Stufe 10 statt 25 benutzen. 

Die üblichen XP Bonus Dingsda gibts natürlich auch wie andere Goodies wie einen Field Respec(!) oder einen tragbaren Briefkasten. Also da kommt noch was 


Bambusbar schrieb:


> Aber die Idee eigentlich nett, gute Gelegenheit um die Leute zum twinken zu bewegen - wobei, sollte twinken der Hauptinhalt eines Games sein? Naja


Der Sinn eines Spieles sollte sein, die Leute, die das Spiel spielen, zum spielen zu animieren. Das geht z.B. durch Archievements/Belohnungen. Die kannst halt freispielen, um diverse Bonis zu bekommen.

Spielt es da eine Rolle, wie das geschiet?! Zumal SWTOR nicht gerade ein Game ist, wo du mit allen Zusammenstellungen alles erreichen kannst, ganz im Gegenteil. Für bestimmte Bosse brauchst du eine bestimmte Zusammenstellung bzw diverse Zusammenstellungen machen das Leben einfacher. So ist es dann von Vorteil, wenn jemand, der hauptsächlich tankt, einen Juggernaut, einen Powertech und einen Attentäter spielt. Denn alle drei Tankklassen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, so dass man sagen kann, dass bei bestimmten Dingen bestimmte Klassen im Vorteil sind. Bei den Heilern ist es noch extremer. Dort ist z.B. der Söldner eher ein reiner Tank Heiler, der für die Gruppe nur bedingt taugt, während der Hexer ein 'Supportheal' ist. Zum Operative kann ich nichts sagen, da ich den nicht gespielt habe. Der scheint aber eher auf Heal in Bewegung ausgelegt zu sein.



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Die Skills, die ich von anderen Klasse benutzen kann - geil!
> Moment
> Alle 20 Minuten und nur wenn der companion dabei ist - super. Fail einfach nur.
> Wen interessiert das denn, ob ich beim farmen jetzt als sith n Flamer habe oder nicht? :/



Der Punkt ist doch: was kann man realisieren, ohne dass man das Spiel kaputt macht?!
Wenn man z.B. alle 4 Hauptklassen spielt und alle auf 50 hat und dementsprechend die Fähigkeiten freigespielt hat und diese Fähigkeiten auch regulär wie die jeweilige Klasse einsetzen kann/darf, dann könnte das ein sehr großes Problem beim Balancing des Games sein. So sind die, die gerne Twinken sehr stark im Vorteil gegenüber denen, die das nicht tun.

Wenn man die also uneingeschränkt nutzbar machen würde, könnte das die Spielmechanik ruinieren. Allerdings hätten die Entwickler die Klappe weniger weit aufreißen sollen, um die Erwartungen an diese neuen Features nicht zu hoch werden zu lassen, was hier das eigentliche Problem ist.


Bambusbar schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum PvP.
> Das wars eigentlich, das mich dazu bewegt hat, mich direkt wieder auszuloggen.
> Keine Ranked BGs obwohl angekündigt - aber Ranked Items - eh? Oo


Ranked BGs sind in letzter Sekunde rausgeflogen weil sie 'broken' waren. Bzw man das Problem der 'uneven Teams' hatte. 
Auf gut Deutsch: es könnte vorkommen, dass 4 gegen 6 spielen oder 6 gegen 8. Und das hätte zur Folge, dass nicht das bessere Team gewinnen würde sondern das mehr Leute hat. Und das ist extremst ********. Daher entschied man sich (IMO völlig richtig) in letzter Sekunde dieses Feature nicht live zu bringen. Wobei angekündigt wurde, dass sie es nachreichen werden (vor 1.3)...



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das einem Battlemaster-Gear jetzt hinterher geschmissen wird - toll, freut jemanden, der sich damals dafür den Arsch abgrinden musste natürlich extrem - not.
> Das die alten Marken jetzt vollkommen nutzlos sind - danke.
> Ich hab ja schon immer PvP gemacht und mir Crafting-Mats kaufen zu können ... *Kopfschüttel*


Nur sind die 'Early adopters' immer die gearschten, was Gear betrifft. So musste man sich früher durch die Operations durchwipen, um mühsaman das benötigte heran zu kommen, so wird man heute mit dem Zeugs so dermaßen beschmissen, das man in 2 Wochen schon fast voll Rakata ist - wenn man entsprechend viele RAID Termine hat.



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Man kann sich IMMERNOCH nicht für bestimmte BGs anmelden.
> Wenn ich kein Bock auf Huttball habe, will ich einfach kein Huttball spielen. Punkt.


Das ist wirklich schade, da hast du recht. Wobei mir Huttenball im Team allerdings am meisten Spass macht! Da kommt es nicht drauf an, wie gut man andere Spieler niedermetzelt oder sonst was, da kommt es auf Teamplay an! Wenn du eine volle Gruppe aus Leuten hast, die über TS spielen und auch MITEINANDER, so kannst du selbst gleich einpacken. Gear und sonst was sind hier scheiß egal, es kommt einzig und allein auf Teamplay an. Und so hab ich mit einigen aus meiner Gilde einige Matches gewonnen. Indem wir zusammen gespielt haben. 



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Was die Raids angeht - tjo, der jetzige Hardmode is clear, Nightmare noch nicht draußen .. also schieben die Raider wieder Langeweilie .. klasse ^^
> Für Raider mit "gehobenem Anspruch" ist das Spiel einfach nichts.


Denova Hard ist clear?! Sicher?!

Allerdings gibts hier genug, die Denova nicht mal im Normalmode clear haben.... 


Bambusbar schrieb:


> Kurzum - es hat sich nicht viel verändert und ich denke immer noch die halbe Zeit "Was haben die sich eigentlich dabei gedacht?" Oo
> Für mich ist StarWars einfach immer noch keine Alternative, leider.


...weil du lieber bei deinem lieblings MMO bleiben würdest und daher SWTOR keine Chance hat?!



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Manche Ansätze sind echt geil, ohne Frage (Legacy, Crafting, Companions) aber schwächeln in der Ausführung. Andere Inhalte sind komplett verkorkst (PvP) und im Ganzen fühlt sich das Game immer noch nicht an, wie ein Spiel aus dem Jahr 2012.


 Und genau hier ist dein Problem: du hast einfach keine Geduld und magst nicht 'die andere Seite' sehen. Denn 'mal eben' 10 Flashpoints und 5 Operationen zu erstellen ist nicht soo einfach. Zumal sich BW auch sehr viel Mühe mit dem Design der Bosse macht...


----------



## Bambusbar (27. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Ach Stefan, wirklich schon das du dein Spiel verteidigen willst.
Und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt.
Du bist einfach blind für alle Kritkpunkte die die Leute aufbringen und kommst nur mit den Standardfloskeln ala "Du hast dein Lieblings-MMO und hast SW:ToR daher gar keine Chance gegeben"

Daher hat die ganze Diskussion für mich eigentlich keinen Sinn, seis drum.

Ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Spaß in SW:Tor - freut mich, und das meine ich wirklich ernst, wenn es wenigstens für ein paar Leute in flauschiges zu Hause gibt


----------



## Joho (27. April 2012)

*AW: Fazit*

Jepp Bambusbar, einfach vollkommen sinnfrei hier noch was zu posten. Die rosrarote Brille bekommste von dem nicht runter 
An dem Grundgerüst von Swotor ist nichts mehr zu ändern. Alle  diejenigen denen es nicht mehr gefallen hat sind ja schon weg. Dem verbliebenen Rest wünsch ich viel Fun auf ihrer trostlosen Reise
durch ihr leeres Universum.

Ich schau mir mal Heute abend an was so die Jungs von Guild Wars 2 so auf der Pfanne haben, schaut schon mal gut aus!


----------



## McClaine (6. Mai 2012)

Entschuldigt wenn ich mich einmische, aber genau wegen sowas was ihr beiden über mir abzieht, gehen wirklich super MMo´s drauf und das waren leider schon einige...
Wenns einem nicht gefällt ist´s das eine, da hat jeder seine Meinung und is auch ok so. Aber wenn man dem Game von vornherrein schon keine Chance gibt, ist´s was anderes.
Worauf ich hinaus will: der Patch 1.2 ist kein Schrott, sondern hat sehr gute Ansätze das Spiel noch mal interessant zu machen. 
Keine Frage, ich spiel nun auch seit Dezember letzen Jahres und die Luft ist mittlerweile schon wirklich raus, da ich einfach keine Lust habe zu twinken und mein Main Char so gut wie alles hat.
Aber dennoch ist zB Denova eine richtig knackige Nuss für unsere Gilde und gibt jeden nochmal einen Ansporn und Anreiz weiter zu machen was ich sehr gut finde.
Ausserdem haben wir noch Palast und Kammer auf Alptraum und 16er Raids offen.

Aber ja, es wurde sehr viel Potential verschwendet und als Single Player Game wärs definitiv ein super Spiel geworden wobei es als Multi Player Game einiges eingebüßt hat.
Dennoch sollte man meiner Meinung nach diesem Spiel Zeit lassen sich zu entwickeln und es (mit nem Abo zB) unterstützen, denn wenns jeder so macht wie ihr zwei da oben, hat kein MMo ne wirkliche Chance 

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2012)

@McClaine

Dem kann ich mich nur uneingeschränkt anschließen. Das Spiel an sich ist nicht schlecht und es hat sehr viel Potential. Leider wird es von sehr vielen Leuten kaputt geredet...

Man hat auch das Gefühl, dass Bioware/EA ihr bestes geben, um das Spiel nach vorn zu bringen. 

Aber wie der eine Herr da oben sagte: er hat es sich noch mal 2 Stunden angeschaut und es dann wieder 'in die Ecke gestellt'.
In 2 Stunden kann man weder die Insel auf Normal schaffen, noch kann man sich dort Denova anschauen. Oder einige der neuen Rezepte sehen.

Zwei Stunden sind ein Witz, denn wir sind schon mal 2 Stunden lang am ersten richtigen Boss auf der Insel lang gewipt. Wie kann man da in 2 Stunden sich ein Urteil über den neuen Content erlauben?!
Richtig, kann man eben nicht.
Das ist unmöglich.


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Mai 2012)

Lest ihr euch eigentlich durch, was geschrieben wird oder kommen da immernur die selben Argumente?
Bzgl "Dem Spiel keine  Chance geben" jetzt einfach mal Tacheles von mir:

Ich hab am ersten Tag wo es hieß ihr könnt preordern 2x Digital Deluxe Versionen bestellt, ich habe 80 Tacken auf ebay für n Beta Key ausgegeben, damit ich die Beta zocken kann und ich habe mir zu Release von SW:ToR zwei Wochen Urlaub genommen um das Game zu zocken.

Und jetzt wollt ihr mir sagen, ich hätte dem Game keine Chance gegeben?? Oo

Und bzgl. der 2h an dem ihr euch so aufhängt - ich habe mir den nen Content auf Denova nicht angeguckt, keinen Raid und sonstiges.
Warum nicht?
Nun, ganz einfach - wenn ich auf der Flotte stehen und zum PvP Händler gehe, mir die Änderungen angucke und das Kotzen kriege, ich mich fürs PvP anmelden und das Kotzen kriegen und ich allgemein das Kotzen kriege, wenn ich mir das PvP in dem Gane angucke  - dann kann ich mir sehr gut meine Meinung bilden über das, was mich in den Spielen nunmal sehr interessiert. Und das ist - oh, wer hätte das gedacht - PvP

Da brauch ich mir den ganzen anderen Kram gar nicht angucken.


----------



## McClaine (6. Mai 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Lest ihr euch eigentlich durch, was geschrieben wird oder kommen da immernur die selben Argumente?
> Bzgl "Dem Spiel keine  Chance geben" jetzt einfach mal Tacheles von mir:
> 
> Ich hab am ersten Tag wo es hieß ihr könnt preordern 2x Digital Deluxe Versionen bestellt, ich habe 80 Tacken auf ebay für n Beta Key ausgegeben, damit ich die Beta zocken kann und ich habe mir zu Release von SW:ToR zwei Wochen Urlaub genommen um das Game zu zocken.
> ...



Sag nicht immer "ihr" denn ich hab von deinen 2h gar nichts geschrieben 
Ist ja toll was du alles gemacht hast und es ist auch dein gutes Recht auf das Spiel zu "kotzen".
Aber wie du sicherlich weisst, ist PvP nur ein Teil des Spieles. 
Also warum nicht erstmal andere Dinge antesten und probieren, anstatt das Game (ja jetzt kommts ^^) nach 2h wiederaufnahme gleich wieder "öffentlich" zu diskriminieren!?

Wenn dir PvP wichtig ist und du davon enttäuscht bist, ok, dein Ding, aber ich denk mir halt ich sehe erst mal alles an und wenn ich dann trotzdem kein Bock mehr habe, lass ichs halt. Für mich hast du zu schnell das Handtuch geworfen.
Und ja, das ist meine Meinung, deine haste ja schon geäussert 

Sehe auch viele Punkte, auch einige deiner aufgezählten, die mich am Spiel stören. Aber trotzdem spiel ich weiter und wenns nur dafür ist, zu sehen was noch kommt und wie es sich entwickelt.
Die neue FP und der neue Raid is ne harte Nuss, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Und bzgl. der 2h an dem ihr euch so aufhängt - ich habe mir den nen Content auf Denova nicht angeguckt, keinen Raid und sonstiges.
> Warum nicht?


Ja, das frag ich mich auch gerade. 
Denn erstens besteht das Spiel nicht nur aus PVP und zweitens ist es auch nicht sehr fair, ein Spiel nur anhand eines Faktors zu bewerten. 



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Nun, ganz einfach - wenn ich auf der Flotte stehen und zum PvP Händler gehe, mir die Änderungen angucke und das Kotzen kriege, ich mich fürs PvP anmelden und das Kotzen kriegen und ich allgemein das Kotzen kriege, wenn ich mir das PvP in dem Gane angucke  - dann kann ich mir sehr gut meine Meinung bilden über das, was mich in den Spielen nunmal sehr interessiert. Und das ist - oh, wer hätte das gedacht - PvP


Oh schön und was willst du uns mit diesem geflame/gebashe jetzt sagen?!

Dass man gutes PvP Equip jetzt viel leichter bekommt? Dass jetzt schon auf dem Rekruten Zeugs (blau, nicht modbar!) jetzt auch deutlich mehr Kompetenz als auf dem Centurion Zeugs ist? 
Aber auch das 146er PVP Zeugs bekommst nicht soo schnell...

Aber hast du überhaupt schon einmal eine Operation mit einer Gruppe gemacht? Hast du überhaupt schon einmal einen Flashpoint gemacht?
Und warum hast du dir den neuen Content nicht angeschaut, *bevor* du dir ein endgültiges Urteil gemacht hast?!

Dass es Spiele mit einem besseren PVP System gibt, mag ja sein, nur sollte man ein Spiel auch immer als ganzes sehen und nicht nur einen Teil rausreißen und behaupten 'das ist *******, also ists das Spiel auch' und genau das ist gerade falsch, was du tust.

Es ist ja schön, dass dir das PvP System nicht gefällt und auch dein gutes Recht, nur höre bitte auf, das ganze Spiel kaputt zu reden und sag, wie es ist und was du denkst: dass das PvP System in dem Spiel nicht soo toll ist. OK, damit können wir alle leben.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 06.05.2012 um 23:40 ----------




McClaine schrieb:


> Sehe auch viele Punkte, auch einige deiner aufgezählten, die mich am Spiel stören. Aber trotzdem spiel ich weiter und wenns nur dafür ist, zu sehen was noch kommt und wie es sich entwickelt.
> Die neue FP und der neue Raid is ne harte Nuss, kann ich nur empfehlen


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! 

Den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Insel fand ich auch mal schön/erfrischend. Ist mal was anderes. Weniger schön ist, dass der Heiler so sehr malträtiert wird, so dass man quasi gezwungen ist einen Sage/Hexer zu nehmen. Ob ein Sabo auch geht, keine Ahnung, der Komando/Söldner hat es hier sehr sehr schwer...

Was ich allerdings nicht so schön fand, war der Loot. Hier hätte man schon im Story Mode Columi Zeugs und Marken droppen lassen (statt der Corellia) und dafür dann im HM hauptsächlich Rakata und am Ende auch mal 'ne BH Armschiene oder 'nen Gürtel.
Ansonsten ist das neue Zeugs nicht so schlecht. 

Leider sind wir bisher nur bis zu den Panzern gekommen, auf Denova aber die Insel HC habe ich schon einmal geschafft...


----------



## Joho (6. Mai 2012)

Nochmal etwas lese content für euch zwei, aber vorher eure rosarote Brille aufsetzen, sonst tut es zu weh 


Star Wars: The Old Republic - Bioware erwägt Server-Zusammenlegung für mehr Aktivität


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Mai 2012)

OK, ich gebs auf.

Ob ich das jemals verkraften werde, dass ich einem Spiel mit so unfassbar viel Potenzial keine Chance gegeben habe? Hach, ich hoffe doch ...


----------



## McClaine (7. Mai 2012)

Joho schrieb:


> Nochmal etwas lese content für euch zwei, aber vorher eure rosarote Brille aufsetzen, sonst tut es zu weh
> 
> 
> Star Wars: The Old Republic - Bioware erwägt Server-Zusammenlegung für mehr Aktivität


 
Weiß ich schon längst und dein Brillen gequatsche kannste dir sparen wenn dir nix besseres einfällt 
Das war übrigens schon vor Patch 1.2 bekannt. Und da kannste noch 1000 so lustige Links reinstellen, aber stell dir vor: es gibt Leute die wollen das Spiel spielen und darin noch ihre Ziele erreichen, unglaublich oder!? 



Bambusbar schrieb:


> OK, ich gebs auf.
> 
> Ob ich das jemals verkraften werde, dass ich einem Spiel mit so unfassbar viel Potenzial keine Chance gegeben habe? Hach, ich hoffe doch ...



Dann viel Spaß bei deinen 2 Monaten Guild Wars 2 den du wahrscheinlich spielen wirst, denn wenns da einen Teil gibt den du net magst hörst ja auch gleich wieder auf zu spielen

Auch ich sag nich mehr dazu, is müßig sich auf so nen Niveau zu bewegen. Wir wollen eben weiterspielen und ihr wollt es schlecht reden, wo liegt hier drin wohl der fehler...

MfG


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab eigentlich nicht vor, GW2 zu zocken.
Nicht bevor man das mal anzocken konnte.
Blind in irgendein Game zu investieren ist mir seit SW:ToR vergangen 

Und es ist nicht müßig sich auf so einem Niveau zu bewegen - es ist müßig mit Leuten zu diskutieren die einfach den Standpunkt des anderen nicht akzeptieren wollen.
Ich hab euren Standpunkt akzeptiert und respektiere diesen, sage sogar, dass ich mich für die Leute, die das Spiel gerne spielen, freue.
Ich sage lediglich, dass das Spiel für mich nichts ist.

Und das wird mir von anderen Leuten madig gemacht, nicht akzeptiert und stattdessen wird man noch belächelt, weil man ja das Potenzial des Spiels nicht erkennt...
Ich hab auch nicht angefangen, anderer Leute Fazits und deren Gründe vollkommen haltlos zu zerpflücken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2012)

Joho schrieb:


> Nochmal etwas lese content für euch zwei, aber vorher eure rosarote Brille aufsetzen, sonst tut es zu weh
> 
> 
> Star Wars: The Old Republic - Bioware erwägt Server-Zusammenlegung für mehr Aktivität


 
Nee, das ist schon OK, dass da mehrere Server zusammen gelegt werden. Das sieht auch keiner in unserer Gilde anders. Es wäre fatal, wenn man mit dem Zusammenlegen zu lange warten würde!

Man hat sich halt zu Anfang verschätzt, was den Ansturm betrifft und wollte 'auf Nummer Sicher' gehen, was (wie immer) ein derber Griff ins Klo war, da es viel zu viele deutsche Server gibt. So gibt es momentan etwa *30 deutschsprachige Server*. Das ist einfach viel zu viel, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln.
Wenn man daraus jetzt 3 bis 10 Server machen würde, wäre das schon nicht verkehrt. Aber mal abwarten, was passiert und wie schnell...

Verkehrt ist es auf keinen Fall...

Wobei auch ein schwach popolierter Server so seine Vorteile hat...
Da hat man eine sehr familiäre atmosphäre und kennt irgendwie jeden. Was im PVP auch gleich ein gewaltiger Nachteil ist, da man eben jeden kennt


----------



## McClaine (7. Mai 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich nicht vor, GW2 zu zocken.
> Nicht bevor man das mal anzocken konnte.
> Blind in irgendein Game zu investieren ist mir seit SW:ToR vergangen
> 
> ...


 

Ok nochmal extra für dich:
ich schrieb ich finds nicht ok was ihr macht, denn nach 2 Std anspielen nach dem Patch wisst ihr so gut wie nichts.
Du hast das anschliessend aufs PvP geschoben und wie bereits davor schrieb ich das es ok ist, jeder hat seine Meinung.
Ausserdem habe ich in jedem Post bekräftigt, dass man ein Spiel nicht innerhalb von paar Std oder anhand von Teilen davon (PvP zB) beurteilen kann und ich es wieder nicht ok finde das ihr das Game schlecht redet, obwohl, speziell du, angeblich auf PvP fokusiert, dann über den PvE Content kommst und diesen schlecht machst.

Fazit: man liest nur dauernd von rosaroten Brillen, wobei ich mir sicher bin das diese Person sicher nicht mal genau weiß was er eigentlich schreibt - Quatsch.
Man liest von PvP Spielern, die kein bock aufs PvE haben das man quasi aufs Spiel scheissen kann - und das öffentlich. 

ich find das nicht richtig und noch speziell zum Quote:

Ich habe 2x geschrieben das ich deine Meinung verstehe aber irgendwie passt das doch alles nicht oder? Habe sogar geschrieben das deine aufgezählten Gründe sogar meiner Wahrnehmung entsprechen, ich aber dennoch weiterspiele - soviel dazu und nun lass bitte gut sein 

Ja, für mich erkennst du das Potential nicht, is aber auch ok denn wenn du kein Bock drauf hast dann lass es - nun auch schon zum 3. mal, also bitte lass auch das jetzt gut sein 

Und zum 3. habe ich dein Fazit nicht zerplückt sondern (genau zum 4. mal nun) finde ich das man das Spiel unterstützen sollte, da es altbekanntes, mit einem neuen Thema und neuen Inhalten quasi erfrischend neu darstellt und noch so viel Potential zum ausschöpfen hat. Somit bin ICH (ja ich net du ^^) der Meinung, man sollte dem Spiel nicht einfach wegen einem Hauptgrund (wieder PvP) den Rücken kehren sondern erst mal abwarten und es unterstützen.

Und noch einmal: deine Meinung respektiere ich, aber trotzdem ist das nicht ok für mich. Ich reiche deinen Satz gern zurück: auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren.
Und nun sind wir bitte wieder gut miteinander!?


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht habe ich bei den Punkten, von denen du meinst, dass sie nicht dich betreffen einfach jemand anderen gemeint?
Vielleicht mal daran gedacht? 

Zur viel zerrissenen 2h Sache - die 2h hab ich ingame verbracht. Von der Zeit, die ich mich vorher über den Patch informiert habe, habe ich nichts geschrieben, hätte ich wohl aber tun sollen, um mich vor den Anfeindungen zu schützen.

Und - ich spiele doch kein Spiel um es zu unterstützen, sondern weil ich ich Spaß am Spiel habe, das sollte der einzige Grund sein.
Und nicht weil ich hoffe, dass irgendwann mal was gutes draus wird Oo

Und weil ich ja das Spiel nur wegen einem Teilaspekt verteufle (was btw. gar nicht stimmt,  ihr es euch aber so zurecht legt ^^) - kaufst du ein Auto mit einer häßlichen Farbe weils ja ein gutes Auto ist? Über die Farbe kann man ja hinweg sehen, ist ja nur ein Teil des ganzen ...

Zumal war das hier mal ein Fazit-Thread und keine SW:ToR Grundsatzdiskussion, das hat erst Payne draus gemacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich bei den Punkten, von denen du meinst, dass sie nicht dich betreffen einfach jemand anderen gemeint?
> Vielleicht mal daran gedacht?


OK; also du hast das nicht selbst gesehen und beziehst dich auf Hörensagen?



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Zur viel zerrissenen 2h Sache - die 2h hab ich ingame verbracht. Von der Zeit, die ich mich vorher über den Patch informiert habe, habe ich nichts geschrieben, hätte ich wohl aber tun sollen, um mich vor den Anfeindungen zu schützen.


...die Zeit, in der du dich über den Patch informiert haben willst, war verschwendet. Du hättest dir den Patch in dieser Zeit besser selbst angeschaut, das wär sinnvoller gewesen...



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Und - ich spiele doch kein Spiel um es zu unterstützen, sondern weil ich ich Spaß am Spiel habe, das sollte der einzige Grund sein.
> Und nicht weil ich hoffe, dass irgendwann mal was gutes draus wird Oo


Warum nicht?! Weil du einfach 'die andere Seite' nicht sehen möchtest??



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Und weil ich ja das Spiel nur wegen einem Teilaspekt verteufle (was btw. gar nicht stimmt,  ihr es euch aber so zurecht legt ^^) - kaufst du ein Auto mit einer häßlichen Farbe weils ja ein gutes Auto ist? Über die Farbe kann man ja hinweg sehen, ist ja nur ein Teil des ganzen ...


nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich...



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Zumal war das hier mal ein Fazit-Thread und keine SW:ToR Grundsatzdiskussion, das hat erst Payne draus gemacht.


 Öhm, nö, das war hier ein bash Thread, bis ich es gewagt habe, euch bei eurer Bash Orgie zu stören...


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Mai 2012)

q.e.d.

Danke


----------



## McClaine (7. Mai 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich bei den Punkten, von denen du meinst, dass sie nicht dich betreffen einfach jemand anderen gemeint?
> Vielleicht mal daran gedacht?
> 
> Zur viel zerrissenen 2h Sache - die 2h hab ich ingame verbracht. Von der Zeit, die ich mich vorher über den Patch informiert habe, habe ich nichts geschrieben, hätte ich wohl aber tun sollen, um mich vor den Anfeindungen zu schützen.
> ...



Ne soweit denk ich nicht.
Von Anfeinden ist keine rede, wenn du es dir aber so auslegst, viel Spaß dabei... 

Dein Auto Vergleich ist auch Quatsch, denn dieser hat keinerlei Bezug zum Thema. Genauso gut kannste mit nem Fahrrad oder nem Zug argumentieren, das ist Blödsinn. Bleib doch bitte beim Thema, das hier wäre SWToR. Und Grundlegend waren aussagen wie:
- 





> 2h wieder im Spiel verbracht, dann war ich wieder draußen.
> 1.2 ist einfach fail.
> 
> Warum?
> ...


Twinken ist nicht der Hauptinhalt des Games - bezogen auf deine 2h anspielzeit des Patches und etlicher Wochen des Lesens (^^) kann ich leider diese Aussage nicht verstehen - da eben die PvE Erfahrung fehlt.

Deine Meinung sei dir gegönnt, lest du eigentlich auch andere Posts oder schreibst du einfach drauf los!?

ich klink mich hier aus, denn man kann schreiben was man mag aber immer wieder kommt die gleiche Soße 

PS: deinen ersten Beitrag finde ich echt voll in Ordnung, besonders 





> P.S.:
> Ich will auch gar nicht auf irgendeinen Hater-Zug aufspringen oder so.
> Ich habe echt gehofft, das es ein echt geiles Spiel wird, das wieder  süchtig macht. Ich war in der Beta begeisert, aber je mehr man dann nach  dem Release auf das Endlevel zusteuerte umso ernüchternder wurde das  ganze. Dinge, über die man vorher noch weggeblickt hat, sind dann  irgendwann doch nicht mehr so leicht zur Seite zu wischen und dann kommt  einem irgendwann, in einem ganz komischen Momente die Erkenntnis, dass  das Spiel doch nicht ist, was man sich erhofft hat.
> Schade, sehr sehr schade.


Ist dein gutes Recht und verstehe auch nicht warum du dich jetzt so attackiert fühlst?! War nie meine Absicht.

Stefan Payne argumentiert sehr detailiert und sachlich und das auf einem freundlichen Niveaue, vergleich das mal mit Joho´s Aussagen. Entschuldige, aber dieser wirkt dagegen wie ein unverschämtes Kind. (nein liebe Mods, das ist keine Beleidigung / Unterstellung, das ist meine freie meinungsäusserung die sich innerhalb euerer Forenregeln bewegt)  
Du erscheinst mich auch Erwachsen, verstehe deshalb deine negative haltung auch nicht.
Aber naja...

MfG


----------



## Joho (7. Mai 2012)

Oh je oh je , ich will nicht schon wieder was von Fanboy usw. schreiben, das bin ich mittlerweile leid. Gut möglich, dass ich mit der Zeit nun etwas zu gehässig geworden bin im Bezug auf Swotor.
Aber das Ganze haben ich alles und viele Leidensgenossen schon Ende der Beta und danach im offizellen Forum von swotor über 100erte von Seiten hinweg gepostet und das in allen Details.
Hier nochmal das Pferd von hinten her aufzuzäumen, ist mir schichtweg zu viel. Aber etliches ist ja auch hier zu genüge nochmal angsprochen worden. Dem einen gefällt es dem anderen halb nicht.
Ich glaube schonmal geschrieben zu haben, dass es mich freut wenn anderen ihr mmorpg gefällt. Schliesslich verbringt man dort eine nicht unbeachtliche Zeit.

Für etliche andere hier im thread und auch mir, hat Bioware schlichtweg versagt, denen fehlt da noch die Erfahrung. Ich hatte Ende Februar schon aufgehört und die Restzeit auslaufen lassen.
Klar verbessern sie und legen nach, aber für viele doch zu spät, es waren einfach zuviele Baustellen und das Gesamtpakte nicht ansprechend genug.

Anscheindend ist die Haltbarkeitszeit der neuen mmorpgs nicht mehr so toll, anfangs ist der Hype überall riesengroß, es wird oftmals voreilig veröffentlicht und nach
nichtmal 2-3 Monaten sind schon 30% der Erstkunden weg und die ziehen dann zum nächsten Titel in der Hoffnung es wird besser.
So schnell werde ich mir in dem Bereich auch kein Titel mehr zulegen, aber evtl. kommt ja doch nochmal solche Titel raus wie Ultima Online, Everquest 1 oder DAOC, Vanguard (wurde leider vermurkst)

Im Singleplayer bereich haben sie ja hervorragende Titel rausgebracht und der Anteil von Swotor ist mehr als gelungen.
Als Standanlone Produkt hätte ich es mir sofort zugelegt, wie Kotor und Kotor 2. Da soll ja bald ein Nachfolger kommen


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Mai 2012)

@McClaine:
Weil man hier so hingestellt wird, als ob man sich gar nicht mit dem Spiel auseinander gesetzt hat und einfach nur einer ist, der halt bissle haten will und eigentlich gar keine Ahnung hat, von dem was man schreibt.
Und des stimmt vorne und hinten einfach nicht.
Jetzt weniger von dir, mehr von Payne.
Das geht mir halt unfassbar auf den Keks - dieses typische Dunning-Kruger ..

Ich hätte mir für SW:ToR echt ein anderes Fazit gewünscht, aber hat wohl nicht sollen sein 
Kann auch sein, dass ich ne andre Einstellung zu MMOs habe als jemand anders. ^^


----------



## McClaine (7. Mai 2012)

Ich versteh euch Jungs, und Joho Respekt - du kannst ja auch normal und sachlich schreiben 
War auch ab und an daran, das Spiel zu verlassen. 
Aber gerade eben wieder habs ich erst wieder bemerkt.

Raid Palast 1/2 und Kammer komplett in 2h und dabei ne riesen Gaudi im TS gehabt.
Wenn man ne Gilde hat, auf die man sich verlassen kann, is es mir wurscht das nix droppt für mich (ja auch heute wieder nich und das seit 3 Wochen -.-) da man einfach unterhalten wird und Spaß hat. Dafür bin ich auch gern bereit 13Eur im Monat zu zahlen.
Oder ich als Söldner Heal habs gemeistert, trotz dem super Nerf Patch 1.2 meine Klasse annähernd genau so zu spielen wie davor. Und es macht mir immer noch Spaß - wenn bei Palast zB ein Tank umfällt und der Sec Tank dann Jarg und Sorno alleine Tankt - da rauchen die Fingerchen ^^ - unberechenbare und schöne Situationen die fordern.

Server Trans kostenlos kommt in 1-2 Monaten, da siehts auch wieder anders aus, im nächsten Patch wird Vermächtnis und noch anderer Content folgen - bis dahin haben wir hoffentlich mal Denova etc auf Hard clear.

Sowas zB mein ich persönlich mit entwickeln lassen und unterstützen.
Alles in allem hat das Game mMn sehr positive Entwicklungen gemacht und is auf nen guten Weg. Positiv oder Negativ werden wir wohl noch sehen. Wenn ihr und andere das anders seht is ja ok, man kann ja leaven.
Soviel noch dazu von meiner Seite, schönen Abend noch


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Mai 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Raid Palast 1/2 und Kammer komplett in 2h und dabei ne riesen Gaudi im TS gehabt.
> Wenn man ne Gilde hat, auf die man sich verlassen kann, is es mir wurscht das nix droppt für mich (ja auch heute wieder nich und das seit 3 Wochen -.-) da man einfach unterhalten wird und Spaß hat. Dafür bin ich auch gern bereit 13Eur im Monat zu zahlen.



Und genau DAS ist der Punkt, an dem viele scheitern. 

Viele haben einfach nur eine grottenschlechte Gilde, bei der kein Fun aufkommt, sei es weil die Leute einfach unfähig oder einfach nur unfreundlich/unlustig sind.

Das ist auch etwas, das ich ohne wenn und aber akzeptiere, wenn jemand sagt, dass er keinen Bock mehr hat, weil er keine anständige Gilde gefunden hat und es daran gescheitert ist. Und das dürfte auch der Grund für die so vielen negativen Berichte sein. Denn hier haben eigentlich alle in der Regel eines gemein: diese Leute waren entweder gar nicht in einer Gilde oder haben einfach mit der Gilde ins Klo gegriffen und sind an eine Gruppe geraten, mit der nix wirklich Spass macht, wie es mir auch auf der Rep. Seite erging.

Jetzt habe ich aber eine sehr interessante Gilde gefunden, bei der auch einige aus meiner näheren Umgebung mit dabei sind, so dass ich doch noch weiter spiele.
Also im Klartext: Ohne meine aktuelle Gilde hätt ich wohl auch schon gegündigt und keinen Bock gehabt. Aber das lag dann nicht am Spiel sondern daran, dass meine Gildenwahl einfach nur schlecht war.


----------



## Joho (8. Mai 2012)

Ende gut alles gut, somit könnte man eigentlich diesen thread hier mal schliessen.
Die offiziellen Seiten bieten ja genug Information rund ums Gameplay.


----------



## McClaine (8. Mai 2012)

Nene, nix schliessen, gibt ja noch genug Fazit´s die gelesen werden wollen.

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, so viel Spaß in nem Spiel hatte ich in WoW zB nicht. Und WoW spielte ich 2 jahre (mehr Sucht als alles andere^^) und Swotor mittlerweile fast 6 Monate


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Ich fand  swotor eigentlich gut, aber technisch schlecht umgesetzt. man hätte einfach z.b die UT3 engine nehmen können, aber stattdessen hat man eine unausgereifte engine gekauft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2013)

UT3 kannst aber nicht für 'nen MMO nehmen. Ein MMO ist eine ganz andere Baustelle als ein Shooter...

Und insbesondere die Latenz ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!
 Ein MMO musst du auch mit 150ms oder mehr noch halbwegs spielen können.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Ehm, dir ist schon klar, die UT Engine hat nix mit shootern zu tun, oder ist Tera nen shooter? oder ufo x enemy uknown? usw. usw.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich kann dem Thread-Verfasser nur zustimmen in allen Punkten mehr kann dazu nicht sagen. Ich habe es 1 Monat gespielt und dann aufgehört, da wars mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2013)

Hattest du denn 'ne Gilde? Was hast denn alles gemacht?

Klar gibts einiges, was an SWTOR nicht soo toll ist, aber so übel, wie es einige hinstellen, ist es auch wieder nicht. Es hängt halt, wie immer, davon ab, mit wem du das Spiel spielst. Damit steht und fällt ein MMO sehr sehr stark...


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hattest du denn 'ne Gilde? Was hast denn alles gemacht?
> 
> Klar gibts einiges, was an SWTOR nicht soo toll ist, aber so übel, wie es einige hinstellen, ist es auch wieder nicht. Es hängt halt, wie immer, davon ab, mit wem du das Spiel spielst. Damit steht und fällt ein MMO sehr sehr stark...


 
Ja ich war in einer Gilde und in manchen Dungeons drin war eine Tank-Klasse der Menschen und trotzdem wurde mir schnell langweilig. Die Gilde hat 2 Monate später aufgehört und ist zu Guild Wars 2 gewechselt. SWTOR hatte einen schlechten Start und somit sind viele Spieler wieder gegangen.


----------



## CryanB (6. Februar 2014)

Wie ist denn SWTOR im Moment so? Überlege von GW2 zurückzukehren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2014)

Naja, wie solls sein...
Es gibt halt einige dailys mehr, die mehr oder midner interessant sind, 4 Operationen, zwei in denen  (im HC) das 'alte Gear' dropt, zwei in denen das neue 178er Gear (im HC) dropt...


----------



## CryanB (7. Februar 2014)

Das klingt nicht sehr begeistert. Meinst Du mit den Daylies die neuen Schiffsmissionen?


----------



## DarkMo (7. Februar 2014)

bin erst 36, aber ich find, es macht durchaus laune. keine bugs festgestellt bisher, ne ordentliche community (also soweit ich die kennen gelernt hab) und eben star wars feeling ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2014)

CryanB schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht sehr begeistert. Meinst Du mit den Daylies die neuen Schiffsmissionen?


 Was erwartest du denn?!

Sorry, aber es ist F2P, warum schausts dir nicht einfach mal an?!


----------



## Homerclon (11. Februar 2014)

Aus welchem Grund hast denn mit SWToR aufgehört?
Wenn es dir um Flashpoints & Operationen geht, das du da alle schon in- & auswendig kanntest, dann lohnt sich eine (temporäre) Rückkehr, da Neue dazu kamen.

Am Spiel selbst hat sich nichts geändert, außer das eben PvP-Raumkämpfe dazu gekommen sind. Anstatt nur ein Shoot'em-Up-Modus.
Da gibts aber auch Standalone-Spiele (PvP-Raumkämpfe), die sich eigentlich genauso spielen.


----------



## Rasha (11. Februar 2014)

Ich werd auch aufhören denke ich. Seitdem ich die TESO-Beta spielen durfte, habe ich ein neues Lieblings-MMORPG gefunden. Wenn TESO released, bin ich bei Swtor weg. Das Spiel ist nicht mal halb so gut wie TESO.


----------



## MyArt (11. Februar 2014)

Rasha schrieb:


> Ich werd auch aufhören denke ich. Seitdem ich die TESO-Beta spielen durfte, habe ich ein neues Lieblings-MMORPG gefunden. Wenn TESO released, bin ich bei Swtor weg. Das Spiel ist nicht mal halb so gut wie TESO.


 
Hatte nur ich den Bug bei einem Quest oder du auch? Man sollte einen Zauberstab platzieren und dann einen Mob töten. Der Mob kahm aber nie?


----------



## Rasha (11. Februar 2014)

Ne, bei mir gingen alle Quests. Ich musste nach manchen mehrmals schauen, aber die Quests ansich funktionieren alle. Das Problem ist das Zoning und Phasing, das rief solche Probleme hervor.

btw. Ich weiß genau, welche Quest du meinst..


----------



## CryanB (14. Februar 2014)

Die Questvertonung von SWTOR fand ich sehr gut gelungen. Man konnte sich sehr gut in die Charaktere hineinversetzen. Aber die Tiefe der Quests erreicht SWTOR leider nicht. Da ist wirklich vieles MMO-Standard.


----------



## Deschemi (19. April 2014)

Im Grunde läuft es darauf hinaus, etwas zu töten oder etwas zu sammeln. Dazwischen liegen ewig lange Wege (je nach Planet). Hin und wieder lässt sich nichts leveln weil bestimmte Aufgaben, die für Stufe 38 vorgesehen sind, sich selbst mit 40 kaum bewältigen lassen. Zumindest ohne Begleitung. Da hilft dann nur, irgendwelche Tiere zu verkloppen und im PvP abzuhängen (was bei F2P wiederum recht limitiert ist) um in der nächsten Stufe 'ne Chance zu haben. Graphisch wäre mehr drin, allenfalls die Sprachausgabe ist gelungen, es sind wohl professionelle Sprecher. Auch wenn sich bestimmte Phrasen immer wiederholen.

Darüber hinaus gibt es verschiedene Server, bei denen dem Anschein nach sogar die Aktivierung der Charaktere im F2P limitiert ist (mal unabhängig von der Begrenzung auf 2 Charaktere pro Server). Wenn das F2P dazu animieren soll, sich einen bezahlten Zugang zu besorgen, ist das Konzept gescheitert.


----------



## Homerclon (20. April 2014)

Deschemi, du hast dich mit SWToR nicht wirklich beschäftigt, vieles was du schreibst, ist schlicht falsch.

Solange es keine Helden-Missionen sind (erkennbar daran das sie mit [H2], [H2+] oder [H4] markiert sind), kann man generell alle Aufgaben lösen, besonders wenn man 2 Stufen darüber ist.
Da man zudem auch ohne Abo oder den Kauf von EXP-Schüben (die man auch als Belohnung erhält) eigentlich immer 1-3 Stufen über dem ist, was für das Gebiet empfohlen ist in dem man Story-Technisch gerade unterwegs ist. Zumindest wenn man immer fast alle Solo-Missionen erfüllt.
Dadurch kann man auch 1-2 Planeten (nicht direkt hintereinander) theoretisch überspringen, nur die Klassen-Quest muss man erledigen.

Ich hab in SWToR noch nie Stundenlang auf Gegner eingekloppt, nur um die XP für ein höheren Level zu erhalten. Ich gehe sogar häufig an den Gegner vorbei, da diese eh keine Herausforderung darstellen und mich nur am Story-Fortschritt hindern. Ich würde mir wünschen das Bioware die Anzahl der Feinde in einigen Regionen reduziert, damit ich nicht so häufig in überflüssige Kämpfe verwickelt werde. (An manchen Orten auch einfach nur, weil es der Athmo dient, z.b. Hoth und Tatooine, dort sind viel zu viele unterwegs. Es sind einfach Unglaubwürdig viele, es ist auch nicht so als ob diese zu wenig sind wenn die Server voll sind.)
Ich hab auch noch nicht eine Minute im PvP (Raumkämpfe ausgenommen) verbracht. Nicht mal ein Duell hab ich ausgetragen. Und war auch noch nicht in allen Flashpoints, die ich Anfangs komplett ignoriert hatte. Letztere kann man immerhin unbegrenzt auch als f2p spielen, nur darf man um den Boss-Loot nur 3x pro Woche würfeln.

Manche [H2]-Missionen hab ich auch alleine erledigt, und zwar bevor diese Grau (= Keine Exp) wurden. (Die H2-Missionen der Start-Planeten sind immer alleine zu schaffen, sobald man seinen ersten Gefährten hat.)
1-2 H4-Missionen gelangen auch, solange man nicht gegen irgendwelche Gruppen bestehend aus Elite-Gegner antreten muss.
Um wenigstens manchmal herausforderungen zu haben, haue ich die Streiter/Champion-Gegner alleine um, wofür eigentlich Gruppen aus 2-4 Spieler vorgesehen sind. Dafür muss natürlich die Ausrüstung ideal sein, und  man muss die Klasse gut beherrschen. Auf einer Stufe mit dem Streiter darf man nicht sein, er sollte bereits "Grün" sein.

Was viele jedoch scheinbar unterschätzen, ist die Ausrüstung, und zwar auch die vom Gefährten. Diese sollte man stets dem Char-Fortschritt anpassen. Den Gefährten kann man auch mal zurückstecken, aber man sollte diesen nicht vergessen.
Dafür braucht man ebenfalls kein Abo, man erhält genug Planeten-Auszeichnungen (zum Aufrüsten der Ausrüstung), und man kann auch genug aufrüstbare Ausrüstung günstig erwerben.
Effektiv kann man alle 2 Level bessere Ausrüstung (Aufrüstungen) erhalten, mir reicht es in der Regel nur alle 4 Level die Ausrüstung zu verbessern. Dann bleiben auch genug Planetenausz. übrig, um einen Gefährten Regelmäßig mit etwas besserer Ausrüstung zu versorgen. Für mehr als einen Gefährten gleichzeitig bekommt man nicht genug Planeten-Ausz, man muss sich daher auf einen festlegen. Die Anderen kann man immer dann etwas besseres spendieren, wenn man etwas findet (loot). Ansonsten wartet man damit bis man das Max-Level erreicht hat.

Generell braucht man kein Abo oder Kartellmünzen um Missionen erfüllen zu können. Mit Abo gibts effektiv nur mehr XP und Kredits und kann manches gegen Kredits kaufen, das andere mit Kartell-Freischaltungen kaufen müssen, der Rest ist Kosmetisch. (Die wenigen Item-Belohnungen die man nur als Abonent erhält, taugen meist eh nur zum verkaufen, da man zu dem Zeitpunkt längst bessere Ausrüstung bekommen kann.)


Zur Aktivierung der Chars: Das sind die verfügbaren Char-Slots. Man kann z.b. 10+ Chars haben (z.b. weil man mal ein Abo hatte und nun zu f2p wechselt. Ohne Abo gehabt zu haben, kann man nicht mehr Chars anlegen als man Char-Slots hat) doch man muss sich auf X Chars festlegen, die man spielen möchte. Die anderen bleiben erhalten bis man weitere Slots kauft (was man auch gegen Kredits tun kann, wenn ein anderer Spieler dies verkauft) oder wieder Abonnent wird.
Leider kann man die Chars nicht wieder Deaktivieren (inkl. Sperre für XX Tage) um einen anderen zu Aktivieren und zu spielen, das wäre Klasse. Dann könnte man auch mit wenigen Slots auskommen.
Fast alle Abo-Vorteile kann man sich dauerhaft freischalten, oder Temporär (Pässe für Kriegsgebiete z.b.), und das alleine mit Kredits. Denn quasi alles das man nur gegen Kartellmünzen erhält, wird von anderen Spielen gegen Kredits verkauft. Da diese sehr gefragt sind, ist das aber nicht billig, so das man Kredits (oder Kartellmünzen, wenn einem dies lieber ist) zahlen muss, um etwas über der Kredits-Grenze für f2p-Spieler kaufen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2014)

Deschemi schrieb:


> Im Grunde läuft es darauf hinaus, etwas zu töten oder etwas zu sammeln.Dazwischen liegen ewig lange Wege (je nach Planet).


...womit du ganz grob jedes beliebige RPG, dass es so gibt, beschrieben hast...



Deschemi schrieb:


> Hin und wieder lässt sich nichts leveln weil bestimmte Aufgaben, die für Stufe 38 vorgesehen sind, sich selbst mit 40 kaum bewältigen lassen. Zumindest ohne Begleitung.


Bitte näher erläutern? Was meinst du? Wie ist dein Ausrüstungsstand?
Also wenn du von Heroic Missionen sprichst: Ist klar, die sollst du ja auch nicht allein schaffen. Gibt da 2 Typen: H2+ (da reichen zwei beliebige Spieler), bei H4 solltens aber schon Tank, 2 DDs und Heal, mindestens aber eine tankfähige Klasse und ein Heal sein.

Wenn du von 'normalen Gegnern' sprichst: Ist klar, wenn du z.B. mit Level 30 noch mit deinem Anfangsequip rumrennst, ist klar, dass du ordentlich auf die Nase bekommst. 
Aber das ist eigentlich bei JEDEM RPG so, dass du beim leveln neue Rüstungen brauchst, da die Rüstungen gerade das sind, was dir Stats gibt!

Neben der Rüstung ist auch die Skillung und die Klasse wichtig! Im PVE Bossfight sind die alle nicht soo weit voneinander weg. Im PVE Singleplayer gibt es aber leider Klassen, die einfach imba sind (Komando/Kopfgeldjäger) und andere, die einfach Müll sind wie z.B. Operative oder Schurke (ACHTUNG: Ich beziehe mich hier ausdrücklich auf alleine spielen wie z.B. Dailys machen!)



Deschemi schrieb:


> Da hilft dann nur, irgendwelche Tiere zu verkloppen und im PvP abzuhängen (was bei F2P wiederum recht limitiert ist) um in der nächsten Stufe 'ne Chance zu haben.


PVP ist aber generell zu empfehlen, zumindest bis du etwa 1400 PVE Marken hast. Danach brauchsts nicht mehr machen.
Warum? Weils dafür ganz anständige Relikte gibt, die man unbedingt haben sollte, wenn man anfängt PVE zu betreiben.



Deschemi schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus gibt es verschiedene Server, bei denen dem Anschein nach sogar die Aktivierung der Charaktere im F2P limitiert ist (mal unabhängig von der Begrenzung auf 2 Charaktere pro Server). Wenn das F2P dazu animieren soll, sich einen bezahlten Zugang zu besorgen, ist das Konzept gescheitert.


Das ist ja auch der Sinn von F2P...
Wenn du wirklich Bock aufs Spiel hast, schließt du auch ein Abo ab....
Dann bekommst z.B. mehr XP; ausgeruht Bonus, mehr Geld und viele andere Dinge, die das SPiel so bietet, für die du zahlen musst (z.B. Artefakt Berechtigung).


Zur Anzahl der Serverslots:
Als Abo Spieler hast du ab Werk 8 Slots, die du aber durch Kauf (Echtgeld/Kartelldingsda) erweitern kannst, dafür gibts Sever Characterslots. Auch im AH sind die manchmal verfügbar...


----------



## BertB (20. April 2014)

wenn man alle quests für eine person macht, sogar ohne die h2 und h4 missionen, schwimmt man schon fast in exp,
also pures grinden muss man echt überhaupt nicht,
außer halt die mission lautet: töte 30xy wachen/viecher
das geht aber normalerweise neben der anderen, mehr storybezogenen quest

ich mag das spiel sehr,
und gerade auch das f2p ist sehr fair gemacht
manchmal kauf ih auch abo, vor allem, wenn ich bock hab auf crafting,
aber wenn ncht, kann man easy mal ab und zu etwas zocken, ohne das man supernervige beschränkungen hätte, wie z.B. viel zu kleine taschen (age of conan)


----------



## Deschemi (20. April 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...womit du ganz grob jedes beliebige RPG, dass es so gibt, beschrieben hast...
> 
> 
> Bitte näher erläutern? Was meinst du? Wie ist dein Ausrüstungsstand?
> Also wenn du von Heroic Missionen sprichst: Ist klar, die sollst du ja auch nicht allein schaffen. Gibt da 2 Typen: H2+ (da reichen zwei beliebige Spieler), bei H4 solltens aber schon Tank, 2 DDs und Heal, mindestens aber eine tankfähige Klasse und ein Heal sein.



Ich habs zuletzt gemerkt bei der Klassenaufgabe die auf lvl 40 ausgelegt ist und wo es mit lvl 42 inklusive gut (der Stufe angemessenen) ausgerüsteten Begleiter (Kaliyo) als Tank nicht gereicht hat. Mittlerweile hab ich in englischsprachigen Foren noch mal nachgelesen und es könnte auch der erweiterten Klasse (Scharfschütze) geschuldet sein. Vielleicht gibts da post 2.7 noch Änderungen. Vielleicht sollt ich es noch mal mit einer anderen Klasse versuchen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2014)

Sorry, aber da gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) du beherrscht deine Klasse nicht
b) deine Skillung ist völliger Käse

Ich hab selst 'nen Scharfschützen gespielt und hatte eigentlich niemals Probleme irgendwo. Mit dem Operative dagegen schon.


----------

